# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  هرروز معرفی یک رشته برتر از زبان رتبه های برتر

## Bffensive

در این قسمت قصد دارم که هرروز یک رشترو از زبان نفرات برتر کنکور معرفی کنم با کمک دوستان تا انتخاب رشته عزیزان درست و با دید کامل باشه 

ذکر این نکته مهمه که* منبع سایت کانون فرهنگی اموزش* هست 
اولین رشته *دکترای بیو تکنولوژی*

*آروند اصغري، دانشجوي دکتري رشته‌ي بيوتکنولوژي، رتبه‌ي 6 منطقه‌ي 2 و رتبه‌‌ي 21 کشور در سال 89* *دليل  اين‌که رشته‌ي بيوتکنولوژي را انتخاب کردم علاقه به هر دو درس رياضي و  زيست و تمايل به ادامه‌ي تحصيل در رشته‌اي مرتبط با هر دوي اين موارد بود  که در عين حال امکان تحقيقات را براي من فراهم ‌کند و رشته‌اي جديد باشد تا  بتواند کنجکاوي‌ها و علايق من به کنکاش و تحقيق را ارضا کند. اگر کسي  علاقه‌ي زيادي به تحقيق و موضوعات جديد دارد و در عين حال به همه‌ي درس‌هاي  زيستي و رياضياتي علاقه‌مند است بي‌شک بيوتکنولوژي گزينه‌ي خيلي خوبي به  حساب مي‌آيد.
**بيوتکنولوژي  يکي از رشته‌هاي علوم پايه محسوب مي‌شود و بيش‌تر مبتني بر علم و دانش است  و البته برخلاف ديگر رشته‌هاي علوم پايه تلاش مي‌کند تا از دانش و علم  به‌دست‌آمده در صنعت استفاده و درآمد‌زايي کند.**رشته‌ي  بيوتکنولوژي با مشکلاتي روبه‌روست که در مورد رشته‌هاي ديگر اين‌طور نيست.  گرچه در حال حاضر شرايط بسيار بهتر شده است ولي دانش‌آموزاني که مي‌خواهند  بيوتکنولوژي را انتخاب کنند بايد در نظر داشته باشند که همه چيز به خوبي  رشته‌‌هاي ديگر نيست و به دليل نوپا بودن اين رشته  امکان وجود  برخي  مشکلات  نيز وجود دارد.**تعداد  افرادي که هر ساله در رشته‌ي بيوتکنولوژي پذيرفته مي‌شوند حدود 10 نفر است  و بسته به سال تحصيلي ممکن است کم يا زياد شود. تمام کلاس‌ها با حضور همين  افراد و به صورت اختصاصي تشکيل مي‌شود. اين رشته، دکتري پيوسته است و  دانشجويان در سه مقطع با به دست آوردن حد نصاب‌هاي مربوط به معدل يا زبان  يا فاکتورهاي ديگر به مقطع ديگر وارد مي‌شوند. در پايان مقطع اول که 7 ترم  به طول مي‌انجامد و معادل دوره‌ي کارشناسي محسوب مي‌شود، دانشجويان گرايش  خود را براي ادامه‌ در مرحله‌ي دوم که معادل کارشناسي ارشد است انتخاب  مي‌کنند. گرايش‌هاي مربوط به بيوتکنولوژي عبارت‌اند از: ميکروبي، پزشکي،  مولکولي، کشاورزي، محيطي و صنعتي.**هر گرايش درس‌هاي مربوط به ويژگي‌هاي خاص خود را دارد و گرايش‌هاي مولکولي و پزشکي به يکديگر بسيار نزديک هستند.**امکان  کار براي دانشجويان اين رشته در مراکز تحقيقاتي نظير رويان، انستيتو  پاستور، انستيتو ژنتيک، شرکت فناوري بن‌ياخته و ... موجود است. در عين حال  دانشجويان مي‌توانند در شرکت‌هاي توليد دارو يا شرکت‌هاي دانش‌بنيان مشغول  به کار شوند يا خودشان اقدام به تأسيس شرکت‌هاي دانش‌بنيان کنند.** دانش‌آموزاني  که خواهان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در رشته‌ي بيوتکنولوژي هستند بايد بسته به گرايش  مورد علاقه‌ براي ادامه‌ي تحصيل به درس‌هايي مانند ژنتيک، زيست‌شناسي سلولي  مولکولي، بيوانفورماتيک، ميکروبيولوژي و ... توجه ويژه داشته باشند*

----------


## ezio auditore77

ههه جوک بود؟(شوخی)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Bffensive

> ههه جوک بود؟(شوخی)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


جان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bffensive

ضمنا دوستان توجه کنید که معرفی رشته از زبان رتبه های برتر هست نه صرفا توضیح درمورد رشته شما میتونید بخواهید تا چند سایت معرفی رشترو بهتون معرفی کنم 

*رشته مکانیک

**حامد غلامي درمي، دانشجوي رشته‌ي مهندسي مکانيک دانشگاه صنعتي شريف و رتبه‌ي 5 منطقه‌ي 3 و رتبه‌ي 242 کشور را در سال 88* *1- چرا اين رشته را انتخاب کرديد؟ دليل علاقه‌ي خود و ويژگي‌هايي را که در شما بوده و باعث به وجود آمدن اين علاقه شده توضيح دهيد.* اولين  دليل من براي انتخاب اين رشته آينده‌ي روشن اين رشته است که به طور مداوم  در حال گسترش و راهيابي به شاخه‌هاي جديدي از علم است که کار کردن در آن‌ها  مي‌تواند جذاب و ارزشمند باشد. دليل ديگر انتخاب اين رشته داشتن شانس  بيش‌تر براي دست‌يابي به شغل خوب در آينده و نيز وجهه‌ي اجتماعي آن است. *2- آيا تصورتان از اين رشته قبل از دانشگاه، با شناختي که در اين چند سال تحصيل از آن به ‌دست آورده‌ايد، يکسان است؟*  قبل  از ورود به دانشگاه نگاه من به اين رشته کاملاً نگاهي کلي بود ولي در اين  چند سال ابعاد بيش‌تري از اين رشته را درک کردم و از کاربردهاي وسيع آن در  زمينه‌هاي مختلف آشنا شدم که قبلاً اطلاعي از آن‌ها نداشتم. *3- در مجموع آيا از انتخاب خود راضي هستيد؟* مطمئن هستم که هيچ رشته‌ي ديگري بيش‌تر از اين نمي‌توانست حس رضايت به من بدهد. *4- ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته و گرايشات آن را توضيح دهيد. شما کدام گرايش را انتخاب کرده يا خواهيد کرد و چرا؟* در  کل رشته‌ي مهندسي مکانيک جزء رشته‌هاي سخت دانشگاهي است و قاعدتاً نيازمند  تلاش بيش‌تر دانشجو است. از ديگر ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته داشتن واحدهايي از  ساير رشته‌هاي ديگر است که باعث آشنايي کلي دانشجويان با ديگر رشته‌ها  مي‌شود. اين رشته در نگاه عموم از دو گرايش کلي سيالات و جامدات تشکيل شده  است ولي در واقع اين دو گرايش کلي بوده و اين رشته امروزه به  گرايش‌هاي  جزئي‌تري دسته‌بندي مي‌شود. تبديل انرژي- که خود به گرايش‌هاي تخصصي ديگر  تقسيم مي‌شود- و مهندسي دريا زيرمجموعه‌هاي شاخه‌‌ي سيالات محسوب مي‌شوند.  طراحي کاربردي، ساخت و توليد و مکاترونيک- ترکيب برق و مکانيک با تمرکز  بيش‌تر بر مکانيک- زيرمجموعه‌هاي شاخه‌ي جامدات محسوب مي‌شوند. روباتيک،  کنترل، بيومکانيک و ... از ديگر گرايش‌هاي اين رشته است. من گرايش کلي  سيالات را انتخاب کرده‌ام؛ زيرا با توجه به واحدهايي که گذرانده‌ام علاقه‌ي  بيش‌تري به واحدهاي اين گرايش داشتم و برايم جذاب‌تر بودند ولي هنوز گرايش  تخصصي ندارم و در دوره‌ي بالاتر تحصيلي گرايش تخصصي خود را انتخاب خواهم  کرد. *5- فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟* اين  رشته، رشته‌ي گسترده‌اي است و تقريباً در هر کارخانه يا گارگاه توليدي حتي  در ساخت و ساز که امروزه در کشورمان از منابع درآمد خوب به حساب مي‌آيد،  نيازمند به مهندس مکانيک است. براي مثال در صنايع نيروگاهي، فولاد،  قطعه‌سازي، نفت، پتروشيمي و ... به تعداد زيادي از مهندسان مکانيک نياز  است. هم‌چنين در اين رشته مي‌توان دکتري تخصصي در هر زمينه مرتبط با اين  رشته را اخذ کرد. *6- چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت بيش‌تري برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟* داشتن پيش‌زمينه‌ي خوب در درس رياضي و بخش‌هايي از فيزيک و هم‌چنين آشنايي با زبان‌هاي برنامه‌نويسي پرطرفدار امروزي مانند c++ يا فورترن مي‌تواند کمک بسيار شاياني به دانشجو در طول دوره‌ي تحصيل بکند. *7- توانمندي‌هاي لازم براي موفقيت در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟* داشتن  پيش‌زمينه‌ي خوب و مهم‌تر از آن داشتن پشتکار زياد در طول دوره‌ي تحصيل  بدون شک مي‌تواند عامل موفقيت دانش‌آموزان در اين رشته باشد.

----------


## Bffensive

*دکترای بیو تکنولوژی 2*

*آزاده حداديان‌پور، دانشجوي رشته‌ي دکتراي پيوسته بيوتکنولوژي دانشگاه تهران، رتبه‌ي 32 منطقه‌ و 56 کشوري سال 1390* اين  رشته از سال 1378 در مقطع دکتراي پيوسته در دانشگاه تهران تأسيس شده است و  هر سال بين 8 تا 13 دانشجو برحسب علاقه‌ي متقاضيان برميگزيند. طول دوران  تحصيل در اين رشته 8 سال تعريف شده است؛ به اين صورت که 3 سال مقطع ليسانس،  يک سال و نيم فوق‌ليسانس و 3 سال و نيم دکترا اما برحسب پايان‌نامه‌ي  دانشجويان اغلب بيش‌تر از 8 سال به طول مي‌انجامد. براي عبور از هر مقطع به  مقطع بعد، هيچ امتحاني وجود ندارد اما در پايان ليسانس شما موظف به اخذ  مدرک زبان (تافل و ايلتس يا مدرک زبان خود دانشگاه تهران و وزارت علوم)  هستيد و در پايان فوق ليسانس و دکترا هم بايد تز ارائه دهيد. *اهداف ايجاد اين رشته:* الف-  تربيت نيروي انساني پژوهشگر، متخصص، مبتکر و خلاق در زمينه‌هاي مختلف  حوزه‌ي بيوتکنولوژي متناسب با نيازهاي پژوهشي و توليدي کشور در راستاي  توليد ارزش افزوده و بي­نيازسازي کشور از واردات کالاهاي حوزه‌ي  بيوتکنولوژي که همه‌ساله هزينه‌ي گزافي به کشور تحميل مي­کند. ب-  تربيت نيروي انساني متخصص مدرس براي تدريس و پژوهش در درس‌هاي مرتبط با  حوزه‌ي بيوتکنولوژي و رفع کمبود شديد نيروي انساني متخصص در اين حوزه. (با  توجه به آن‌که حوزه‌ي بيوتکنولوژي جايگاهي نو در تحقيقات داشته و  پايه­گذاري اين رشته به صورت مجزا در کشور وجود نداشته و نيروي  آموزش‌ديده‌ي ويژه‌ي اين حوزه بسيار محدود است و اغلب متخصصان کشور از  زمينه‌ي تحقيقاتي ديگري وارد اين حوزه شده‌اند، بنيان­گذاري دوره­اي ويژه  به صورت دکتراي پيوسته تخصصي با هدف تربيت مدرسين متخصص در اين حوزه کمبود  کشور را برطرف خواهد کرد.) ج-  تربيت نيروي انساني متخصص براي ارائه‌ي خدمت در سطوح مديريت و سياست‌گذاري  در بخش دولتي و غير دولتي در حوزه‌ي بيوتکنولوژي (حوزه‌ي مديريت  بيوتکنولوژي نيز دچار کمبود شديد متخصصان تربيت‌شده براي اين حوزه است؛  بنابراين تربيت نيروي پژوهشگري که از ابتدا با تمامي ابعاد پژوهش و آموزش  در اين حوزه آشنا شده و پيشرفت­هاي روز دنيا را تجربه کرده است نقشي اساسي  در سياست­گذاري­هاي ضروري در اين حوزه در کشور خواهد داشت.) *گرايش‌هاي فوق ليسانس اين رشته عبارت‌اند از:* *بيوتکنولوژي فراورش زيستي (Bioprocess engineering)* *بيوتکنولوژي ميکروبي و محيطي (microbial & environmental Biotechnology)* بيوتکنولوژي مولکولي(molecular Biotechnology) *بيوتکنولوژي پزشکي ( medical Biotechnology)* بيوتکنولوژي کشاورزي (Agricultural Biotechnology) من  تصميم به ادامه‌ي تحصيل در گرايش بيوتکنولوزي پزشکي دارم؛ اما دانشجويان  مي‌توانند بعد از ليسانس يا فوق ليسانس مدرک خود را گرفته و براي ادامه‌ي  تحصيل از دانشگاه‌هاي خارج از کشور پذيرش بگيرند و در آن‌جا ادامه‌ي تحصيل  دهند يا حتي براي کار به آن‌جا بروند. در ايران فقط امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل تا  دکترا وجود دارد اما در خارج کشور امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل تا پست دکترا هم  وجود دارد. *نحوه‌ي پذيرش:* اين  رشته نيمه‌متمرکز است و براي قبولي در آن علاوه بر داشتن رتبه‌ي زير 500  کشوري يا مدال طلاي کشوري المپيادهاي دانش‌آموزي بايد در مصاحبه قبول شويد.  نحوه‌ي انتخاب اين رشته در برگه‌ي انتخاب رشته به اين صورت است که چون  رشته‌اي نيمه‌متمرکز است بايد اولين انتخاب شما باشد و بعد از آن به ترتيب  اولويت رشته‌هاي ديگر متمرکز را انتخاب کنيد. به عنوان مثال ترتيب انتخاب  رشته‌ي من به اين صورت بود: 1. بيوتکنولوژي دانشگاه تهران 2. پزشکي دانشگاه تهران (پرديس پورسينا) 3. پزشکي شهيدبهشتي 4. پزشکي ايران (پرديس همت) 5. پزشکي شيراز و... بعد  از اعلام نتايج قبولي، شما در اولين رشته‌ي متمرکز انتخابي خود پذيرفته  مي‌شويد و در آن شروع به تحصيل مي‌کنيد (من يک ماه و نيم پزشکي را در  دانشگاه تهران خواندم) سپس در اواسط آبان‌ماه نتايج قبولي رشته‌هاي  نيمه‌متمرکز روي سايت سازمان سنجش مي‌آيد که همان ليست دعوت‌شدگان به  مصاحبه است. در اواخر آبان‌ماه مصاحبه با حضور اساتيد گروه بيوتکنولوژي و  داورهاي خارجي از دانشکده‌ي زيست دانشگاه تهران و تربيت مدرس برگزار مي‌شود  و نتايج دو روز بعد از آن اعلام مي‌شود. پذيرفته‌شدگان در مصاحبه بايد از  رشته‌ي قبلي خود انصراف داده و در رشته‌ي جديد ثبت نام کنند و بسته به  صلاح‌ديد گروه، ترم دانشجويان از همان آبان‌ماه يا بهمن شروع مي‌شود.  *من اين رشته را به دلايل زير انتخاب کردم:* - اين رشته ترکيبي از همه چيز است؛ يعني هم درس‌هاي رياضي و هم تجربي. - در سطح جهاني کاملاً شناخته شده است و امکان تحصيل و کار در خارج کشور در اين رشته وجود دارد. - رشته‌اي پژوهش‌محور است و براي افرادي که روحيه‌ي پژوهشي و خلاقيت دارند مناسب است. -  علاقه‌اي به ساير رشته‌هاي دانشگاهي رشته‌ي تجربي مثل پزشکي و دندان‌پزشکي نداشتم. - رشته‌ي زودبازده‌تري هست. در اين رشته بعد از 8 سال مدرک دکتراي تخصصي (PhD)  خود را دريافت مي‌کنيد اما در رشته‌ي پزشکي يا دندان‌پزشکي 6 الي 7 سال  فقط دکتراي عمومي طول مي‌کشد؛ علاوه بر آن معلوم نيست چند سال بايد منتظر  قبولي در تخصص باشيد. - اين رشته تعهد خدمت ندارد. - ساليانه به طور ميانگين فقط 10 نفر مي‌پذيرد به همين دليل فرصت‌هاي شغلي اين رشته هنوز خالي هستند و نياز به نيروي متخصص دارند. اگر  کسي مي‌خواهد اين رشته را انتخاب کند بايد همه‌ي جوانب آن را بسنجد. وقتي  وارد اين رشته شد با اراده ادامه دهد و به حرف بقيه توجه نکند. خيلي طبيعي  است که چون اين رشته نوپا و ناشناخته است وقتي دوستان و آشنايان بفهمند که  شما به جاي رشته‌ي برق يا مکانيک شريف و پزشکي و دندان‌پزشکي تهران اين  رشته را انتخاب کرديد متعجب شوند و برخي حتي شما را از اين کار منع کنند؛  اما سعي کنيد همه‌ي جوانب را ببينيد. 

*فرصت‌هاي  شغلي:* هيئت‌علمي دانشگاه کار در شرکت‌هاي دانش‌بنيان و داروسازي مثل: سينازن و اريوزن و نايزب و بنياخته و پاستور و پژوهشگاه رويان و حتي شرکت نفت انجام پروژه‌هاي پيشنهادي براي ارگان‌هاي مختلف مثل ناجا و سازمان حفاظت از محيط زيست و...

البته واحد های این رشته هم در دستر هستند که نیازی ندیدم که بذارم

----------


## ezio auditore77

آینده نداره برادر...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Bffensive

> آینده نداره برادر...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


بر چه اسا این حرفو میزنید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تا اونجایی که من میدونم این رشته از بهترین رشته هاست چه از لحاظ ارضای علمی و چه از للحاظ مالی.و معمولا رو هوا میزنندش

----------


## ezio auditore77

بر اساس نظر اکثریت...و علاقه شخصیم.
قبول کن تا وقتی رشته های پزشکی/دندان/دارو هستن کمتر کسی با رتبه زیر ۲ هزار میاد این رشته.
و اینکه هرکی تخصص پزشکی بگیره نونش تو روغنه!(ارضای مالی)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Bffensive

> بر اساس نظر اکثریت...و علاقه شخصیم.
> قبول کن تا وقتی رشته های پزشکی/دندان/دارو هستن کمتر کسی با رتبه زیر ۲ هزار میاد این رشته.
> و اینکه هرکی تخصص پزشکی بگیره نونش تو روغنه!(ارضای مالی)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


میدونی دوست عزیز حرفت مثه حرف ادمی میمونه که توی خیابان راه میره (ینی حرف کسایی که حرفای بقیرو تکرار میکنند)
دوست خوبم یا نمیدونی رشته بیو چی هست یا اشتباه گرفتی با یه چیز دیگه.
کمتر کسی؟تا الان فک نکنم کسی رتبش بالای 100 باشه و وارد این رشته تونسه بشه .یه جست و جو تو گوگل بزنید از لحاظ بازار کار در صدر رشته هاست بعدشم برقه البته برای ریاضی ها.
چند ساله با همین حرفا بچه های بدبختو میکشند پزشکی با ارزو های فراوان بعد میفهمند که اشتباه کردند بیچاره ها.مگه چند نفر اولا میتونند تخصص پزشکی بگیرند(منظورم پزشکی با مفهوم خاصه     نه بیهوشی و اینچیزا)تازه اگه بتونند.
بله پزشکی خوبه ولی اونجور که بچه ها فک میکنند نیس.حالا شما برو ببین این رشته چی هست بعد بگو بیخوده

----------


## ezio auditore77

داداش گلم منبع این حرفت که:
بیو از لحاظ بازار کار در صدر رشته هاس...کجاس؟؟؟؟

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Bffensive

> داداش گلم منبع این حرفت که:
> بیو از لحاظ بازار کار در صدر رشته هاس...کجاس؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


شما سرچ بفرمایید در گوگل 1
2 از س=استادانتون بپرسید 
3 برید سایت کانون مطالعه کنید

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

واقعا این رشته خواهان داره 
انشا..همه به اهدافشون برسند
اقا بهمن ماهم میتونیم  مطلب بذارم؟؟از همه رشته دیگه؟؟

----------


## Bffensive

> واقعا این رشته خواهان داره 
> انشا..همه به اهدافشون برسند
> اقا بهمن ماهم میتونیم  مطلب بذارم؟؟از همه رشته دیگه؟؟


بله چرا نمیشه؟بفرمایید 

بله همه رشته ای :Yahoo (49):

----------


## Bffensive

*سلام رشته برق*

*سپهر  اسکيني، رتبه‌ي 136 منطقه‌ي 2 و رتبه‌ي 367 کشوري کنکور 90، دانشجوي  رشته‌ي مهندسي برق دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير (پلي‌تکنيک تهران)*  بدون شک، علاقه، فاکتور اول براي انتخاب رشته‌ي تحصيلي به خصوص در دانشگاه  است  و من تا حد خيلي زيادي با توجه به علاقه‌ام رشته‌ي تحصيلي‌ام را انتخاب  کردم ولي بعد از ورود به دانشگاه و گذشت 3 ماه متوجه شدم چيزي که در مورد  رشته‌ي مهندسي برق فکر مي‌کردم، درست بوده و توصيه‌هاي درست را قبل از  کنکور تشخيص داده‌ام. متأسفانه برخي از دوستان بعد از ورود به دانشگاه به  خاطر تصورات غلطي که از رشته‌ي تحصيلي خود دارند، علاقه‌اي به مطالعه،  پژوهش و فعاليت جانبي در راستاي رشته‌ي تحصيلي خود ندارند. در صورتي که  خيلي مهم است بعد از کنکور شروع به تحقيق در مورد رشته‌ي مورد علاقه‌شان  کنند. من رشته‌ي مهندسي برق را به دليل موارد زير انتخاب کردم:  1-  به  درس‌هاي دوران دبيرستان (مانند فيزيک 3 و بخش انتگرال درس حساب ديفرانسيل)  علاقه داشتم و شنيده بودم که در رشته‌ي مهندسي برق، مباحث اين درس‌ها به  وفور يافت مي‌شود. تصور من در اين زمينه اين بود که در دانشگاه با سطح کمي  بالاتر از درس‌هاي دبيرستان آشنا مي‌شوم ولي پس از ورود متوجه شدم که سطح  کار فوق‌العاده بالاتر از آن چيزي بود که من و دوستانم  فکر مي‌کرديم. تا جايي که خيلي از مباحث واقعاً زننده بود و خيلي‌ها فکر مي‌کردند که اشتباه انتخاب کرده‌اند. 2-  به  وفور شنيده و خوانده بودم که رشته‌ي مهندسي برق رشته‌اي است که در آن  نوآوري و ابداع در تمام گرايشات حرف اول را مي‌زند. تصور من در اين زمينه  پس از ورود به دانشگاه تغيير نکرد و با مواردي کاملاً مطابق با شنيده‌هايم  برخورد کردم. 3-  در  مورد بازار کار اين رشته خيلي از اساتيد دوره‌ي دبيرستان و خيلي از  پشتيبانان، اين رشته را رشته‌اي با بازار کار تضمين‌شده مي‌دانستند ولي  عده‌اي هم ساير رشته‌ها را ترجيح مي‌‌دادند. تصور من نيز بازار کار ايده‌آل  بود ولي پس از ورود به دانشگاه، تصورات من به طرز عجيبي تغيير کرد؛ طوري  که متوجه شدم اگر به عنوان مثال ايده‌آل بودن بازار کار را براي يک مهندس  برق از صفر تا صد امتيازبندي کنيم، از صفر تا صد بازار کار، دست شخص مهندس  برق خواهد بود. دليل اصلي اين موضوع نيز بيش از حد تخصصي بودن مباحث درسي و  نرم‌افزارهاي مورد استفاده در اين رشته است. يک دانشجوي ترم 7 يا 8 در  صورتي که توانايي نسبتاً بالايي (که به راحتي قابل کسب است) در کار با  نرم‌افزارهاي مهندسي برق داشته باشد، به راحتي مي‌تواند وارد بازار کار شده  و شرايط ايده‌آل را در آينده‌اي نه چندان دور، براي خود رقم بزند.  4-  من  هميشه از درس‌هاي سخت خوشم مي‌آمد و در مورد سختي رشته‌ي مهندسي برق خيلي  شنيده بودم و پيش‌بيني مي‌کردم که درس‌هايش برايم جذاب باشد ولي پس از ورود  متوجه سختي بيش از حد درس‌ها شدم و تأکيد مي‌کنم که دانش‌آموزان قبل از  گزينش رشته‌ي مهندسي برق، با سختي درس‌ها آشنايي اوليه داشته باشند.  5-  در  مورد ادامه‌ي تحصيل در خارج از کشور هيچ ديدگاهي قبل از ورود به دانشگاه  نداشتم ولي پس از ورود متوجه شدم که شرايط ادامه‌ي تحصيل در خارج از کشور  براي رشته‌ي مهندسي برق فراهم است.  در کل با توجه به توضيحاتي که داده شد، از انتخاب خود راضي هستم و با تمام وجود سعي دارم که در رشته‌ي تحصيلي خود پيشتاز باشم. گرايشات  اصلي رشته‌ي مهندسي برق شامل چهار گرايش قدرت، مخابرات، الکترونيک و کنترل  است و گرايش فرعي آن بيوالکتريک است. در دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير اين فرصت  به دانشجويان داده مي‌شود که پنج ترم ابتدايي را بدون انتخاب گرايش سپري  کنند و از ابتداي ترم ششم با انتخاب گرايشي واقع‌بينانه‌تر به ادامه‌ي  تحصيل بپردازند. گرايش  قدرت:‌ اين گرايش در بين تمام گرايش‌‌ها از درس‌هاي آسان‌تر و ساده‌تري به  صورت تئوري تشکيل شده ولي بخش عملي و صنعتي آن به شدت سخت است و صنعت کشور  ايران در حال حاضر بيش‌ترين نياز به مهندس برق را در اين گرايش دارد.  بازار کار و شرايط شغلي در اين گرايش به شدت هموار است (البته در داخل  کشور). گرايش  مخابرات: اين گرايش سخت‌ترين گرايش برق از لحاظ تئوري است و دانشجويان اين  گرايش بايد از رياضيات فوق‌العاده قدرتمندي برخوردار باشند و تمامي درس‌ها  را به صورت پايه‌اي فرابگيرند. بازار کار اين گرايش در داخل کشور پس از  گرايش قدرت قرار دارد ولي چيزي که در اين گرايش جلب توجه مي‌کند پيشرفت  روزافزون تکنولوژي ارتباطات است که زمينه‌ي پيشرفت در اين رشته، در گرايش  مخابرات را فراهم مي‌کند (بازار کار گرايش مخابرات در خارج از کشور، شرايط  ايده‌آلي دارد). گرايش  الکترونيک: اين گرايش به لحاظ سختي درس‌هاي تئوري، پس از مخابرات قرار  دارد ولي متأسفانه بازار کار آن در کشور ما به شدت ضعيف بوده و تقريباً  ضعيف‌ترين بازار کار را در بين ساير گرايشات دارد. چيزي که در اين گرايش  جلب نظر مي‌کند، زيبايي درس‌هاي تئوري و عملياتي آن است.  گرايش  کنترل: اين گرايش درصد بالايي از درس‌هاي غير برقي دارد و تا حدودي با  رشته‌ي مهندسي برق بيگانه است ولي زيبايي درس‌هاي آن به حدي است که خيلي از  دانشجويان رشته‌ي مهندسي برق، مجذوب آن شده و به ادامه‌ي ‌تحصيل در اين  گرايش مي‌پردازند. بازار کار اين گرايش خيلي قابل رؤيت نيست و کسي که گرايش  کنترل را انتخاب مي‌کند بايد قبول کند که در آينده در خدمت ساير صنايع  باشد. من  پس از تحقيقات فراوان تصميم به انتخاب گرايش مخابرات کردم؛ چون در درجه‌ي  اول با درس‌هاي مربوط به اين گرايش در طول اين پنج ترم آشنا شدم و باز هم  با در نظر گرفتن فاکتور اول (علاقه)‌ و ساير فاکتورهاي مهم (زمينه‌ي  پيشرفت، بازار کار، ادامه‌ي تحصيل در داخل يا خارج از کشور و...) به انتخاب  اقدام کردم. در ضمن تمام گرايشات مهندسي برق تا سطح دکتراي تخصصي(PhD) ،‌ قابليت ادامه‌ي تحصيل را دارند. زمينه‌‌هايي که يک دانش‌آموز پيش‌دانشگاهي قبل از انتخاب رشته‌ي مهندسي برق بايد به صورت حداقلي داشته باشد به شرح زير است:  ·     فهم مطالب پايه‌اي رياضيات ·     درک فيزيکي نسبي از مطالب کتاب فيزيک 3 ·     ذهن پويا در زمينه‌ي محاسبات عددي به صورت دقيق  ·     علاقه‌مند بودن به کار با نرم‌افزارهاي کامپيوتري ·     علاقه‌مند بودن به برنامه‌ريزي کردن يک سيستم ·     علاقه‌مند بودن به برنامه‌نويسي کامپيوتر ·     علاقه‌مند بودن به پيدا کردن راه‌هاي مختلف در راستاي حل مسئله ·     علاقه‌مند بودن به مطالعات خارج از محدوده‌ي درسي گرچه  لزومي به وجود داشتن تک تک علاقه‌هاي فوق وجود ندارد ولي تأييد تعداد  حداقل چهار تا از آن‌ها براي انتخاب رشته‌ي مهندسي برق لازم است و اين  تضمين مي‌شود که در صورت تأييد، ساير علاقه‌مندي‌ها نيز در فرد به وجود  آيد؛ چون درس‌هاي اين رشته در عين سختي، زيبايي خاصي دارند.

----------


## Bffensive

*رشته عمران* 

*حسن فدوي، دانشجوي رشته‌ي عمران دانشگاه شريف، رتبه‌ي 163 منطقه‌ي 2* يکي  از دلايل انتخاب اين رشته فعاليت اعضاي خانواده در اين رشته بود که باعث  ايجاد علاقه از دوران کودکي در من شده بود. توانايي کار در ادارات در حين  فراهم بودن زمينه براي ثبت شرکت و هم‌چنين انجام کار آزاد در اين زمينه نيز  يکي ديگر از دلايل انتخاب من بود.طبيعي  است که نگرش به اين موضوع و اين رشته قبل از دوره‌ي دانشگاه با بعد از  دوره‌ي دانشگاه تفاوت زيادي دارد اما اين رشته به علت ملموس بودن بيش‌تر از  رشته‌هاي ديگر مي‌توان از خواندن درس‌ها لذت برد چون تقريباً براي بيش‌تر  مطالب مثال عيني وجود دارد؛ ولي در کار با توجه به زمينه‌اي که مي‌خواهيم  در آن مشغول بشويم ممکن است دانشگاه از 0 تا 100 درصد به ما کمک کند. به  گونه‌اي که در زمينه‌ي اجرا چيزي که نقش اول را بازي مي‌کند روابط عمومي،  بعد تجربه و بعد تحصيلات آکادميک است؛ اما در زمينه‌ي محاسبات نقش اين  موارد به ترتيب اولويت کم‌رنگ يا پررنگ‌تر مي‌شوند.در  دانشگاه‌هاي ايران در مقطع کارشناسي بيش‌تر گرايش عمران عمران موجود است  که در کارشناسي ارشد به گرايش‌هايي چون مديريت پروژه‌ي سازه‌، زلزله، خاک،  آب، سازه‌هاي هيدروليکي و... تقسيم مي‌شود. داشتن روابط عمومي بالا در اين  رشته حرف اول را مي‌زند. هر چند همان طور که گفته شد در بعضي زمينه‌ها نياز  به اين توانايي کم‌تر ديده مي‌شود ولي در کل بسيار مهم است. در صورت علاقه  مانند ساير رشته‌ها زمينه‌ي ادامه‌ي تحصيل و انجام تحقيقات و مطالعه در  اين رشته نيز فراهم است.به  علت ملموس بودن اين رشته و نيازهاي مشخص، درس‌هاي اين رشته نسبت به  درس‌هاي رشته‌هايي چون برق و مکانيک ساده‌تر بوده و به طبع آن خستگي از درس  در آن نسبت به اين گرايش‌ها کم‌تر است.

----------


## Bffensive

*فرناز شهرياري، رتبه‌ي 6 کشور در رشته‌ي هنر در کنکور 90 و دانشجوي رشته‌ي طراحي صنعتي دانشکده‌ي هنرهاي زيباي دانشگاه تهران*  *چرا  اين رشته را انتخاب کرديد؟ دليل علاقه‌ي خود و ويژگي‌هايي را که در وجود  شما بوده و باعث به وجود آمدن اين علاقه شده است توضيح دهيد.* من  در هنرستان، رشته‌ي نقاشي را دنبال ‌کردم اما با وجود علاقه‌ي زياد به  نقاشي، براي ادامه‌ي تحصيل تصميم گرفتم رشته‌اي را در دانشگاه انتخاب کنم  که علاوه بر نزديک بودن به نقاشي، از نظر تجسمي بودن و تقويت قوه‌ي تصور،  بتواند آينده‌ي شغلي بهتري برايم فراهم کند و در آينده گرايش به ادامه‌ي  نقاشي و خلق اثر هنري هم داشته باشم و در عين حال دل‌مشغولي‌هاي مالي و  شغلي نداشته باشم. *آيا تصورتان از اين رشته قبل از دانشگاه، با شناختي که در اين چند سال تحصيل از آن به‌ دست آورده‌ايد، يکسان است؟*  خير؛  هنگام ورود به اين رشته همه چيز نسبت به تصور قبلي‌ام بسيار متفاوت بود؛  ولي با گذشت زمان و با کنار آمدن با وضع موجود، کم‌کم حس بهتري نسبت به  رشته‌ام پيدا کردم و اين روند با شناخت بيش‌تر نسبت به رشته‌ي طراحي به سمت  اميدوارکننده‌اي پيش مي‌رود. *در مجموع آيا از انتخاب خود راضي هستيد؟* بله. *ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته و گرايشات آن را توضيح دهيد.*  تشبيه  زيبايي در مورد رشته‌ي طراحي صنعتي وجود دارد که مي‌گويد: "طراحي صنعتي  اقيانوس است اما به عمق 10 سانتي‌متر." يک طراح بايد اطلاعات سطحي بسياري  در همه‌ي زمينه‌ها از زيست‌شناسي گرفته تا جوش‌کاري داشته باشد اما نه به  صورت تخصصي. گرايش‌هاي طراحي صنعتي نيز بسيارند: طراحي محصول، طراحي خودرو،  طراحي جواهرات، طراحي داخلي و... . همين خصوصيات مي‌تواند موجب جذب افراد  با روحيات متفاوت شود؛ اما از آن‌جا که يک طراح صرف نظر از گرايشي که دنبال  مي‌کند هميشه بايد قادر به ارائه‌ي ايده در هر زمينه‌اي باشد توصيه‌ي  بسياري از طراحان موفق اين بوده است که در ابتداي کار فعاليت خود را محدود  نکند و بدون گرايش مشخص هر آن‌چه را هست تجربه کند. *فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟* فرصت  شغلي براي اين رشته زياد است و تا حد زيادي نيز به توانايي‌هاي خود فرد  بستگي دارد. در ايران ادامه‌ي تحصيل تا کارشناسي ارشد وجود دارد. *چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟* بسته  به گرايش انتخابي فرد درس‌هاي طراحي بسيار متفاوت از هم هستند و همگي  بسيار مهم‌اند؛ ولي توصيه‌ام براي داوطلباني که مثل من هنرستاني بوده‌اند  اين است که لازم است براي اين رشته درس‌هايي مثل رياضي، فيزيک و ... را از  اولين جلسه جدي بگيرند. *توانمندي‌هاي لازم براي موفقيت در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟* داشتن قدرت تصور و تجسم بالا، ديد تحليل‌گرانه و دقيق و روحيه‌ي فني، فاکتور‌هاي بسيار تعيين‌کننده‌اي در موفقيت يک طراح هستند.

----------


## Bffensive

*آيدين  باغباني اسکويي، دانشجوي رشته‌ي پزشکي دانشگاه علوم پزشکي شهيدبهشتي  تهران، رتبه‌ي 38 منطقه‌ي 1 و رتبه‌ي 91 کشوري کنکور تجربي 90*
*1- چرا اين رشته را انتخاب کرديد؟ دليل علاقه‌ي خود و ويژگي‌هايي را که در شما بوده و باعث به وجود آمدن اين علاقه شده توضيح دهيد.*من  از بچگي دوست داشتم بتوانم به مردم خدمت کنم و جان کسي را نجات بدهم. اين  هدف سراسر وجودم را فراگرفته بود، به طوري که هميشه تصورم از آينده اين بود  که صبح تا شب مشغول طبابت بوده و مي‌توانم به درد مردم بخورم. حتي تصور  مي‌کردم که شب‌ها آرامش ندارم و دائم براي موارد اورژانسي احضار مي‌شوم!  پدر و مادرم نيز همواره مشوق بنده بودند و با قوت قلب ايشان کم کم به خودم  اعتماد پيدا کردم. به خاطر اين علاقه همواره با پزشکان خانواده‌‌ام به بحث  مي‌پرداختم و اين بحث‌ها علاقه‌ي مرا به پزشکي چندين برابر کرد. البته  مي‌دانستم مسير اين رشته بسيار طولاني و پرزحمت است و خيلي‌ها به اين علت  سعي مي‌کردند مرا منصرف کنند اما من چون به تلاش و پشتکار خودم اعتماد  داشتم نظرم را تغيير ندادم. در انتخاب اين رشته بايد به اين نکته نيز توجه  کرد که يک پزشک علي‌رغم نجات جان بسياري از مردم، در مقابل بسياري از  مرگ‌ها و درمان‌هاي خطا نيز مسئول خواهد بود و بيمار مي‌تواند از او شکايت  کند. پس بايد کاملاً مسئوليت‌پذير و دقيق بود.*2- آيا تصورتان از اين رشته قبل از دانشگاه، با شناختي که در اين چند سال تحصيل از آن به ‌دست آورده‌ايد، يکسان است؟* تصورم  خيلي سطحي‌تر و کلي‌تر بود؛ اما اکنون که فقط يک مرحله از اين رشته را پشت  سر گذاشته‌ام ديدگاهم بسيار فرق کرده است. رشته‌ي پزشکي بسيار حجيم‌تر و  گسترده‌تر از آن چيزي بود که فکر مي‌کردم. من تصور مي‌کردم امکان اين وجود  دارد که تمام ابعاد و درس‌هاي آن را به طور کامل بياموزم و هيچ نکته‌اي از  آن باقي نماند اما اين گونه نيست. به علت حجم بسيار زياد درس‌ها حتي اگر  مطلبي را ده بار هم خوانده باشيد باز هم اگر به طور تجربي و عملي آن را فرا  نگيريد در خاطرتان نخواهد ماند. متأسفانه اين مشکل در دوران علوم پايه  بيش‌تر به چشم مي‌خورد ولي در دوران باليني تا حدي حل مي‌شود. تصور ديگري  که مرا هميشه نگران کرده بود اين بود که فکر مي‌کردم بايد تمام زندگي‌ام را  وقف اين رشته کنم و فقط درس بخوانم در حالي که اين گونه نبود. با  برنامه‌ريزي مي‌توان علاوه بر درس‌ خواندن، به زمينه‌ها و علايق ديگر نيز  پرداخت. هيچ گاه فکر نکنيد که زندگي‌تان به تمامي وقف دانشگاه خواهد شد.*3- در مجموع آيا از انتخاب خود راضي هستيد؟*کاملاً  راضي هستم و هيچ گاه از اين انتخاب پشيمان نشده‌ام. بعد از روبه‌رو شدن با  درس‌هاي دانشگاه و آشنايي بيش‌تر با اين رشته علاقه‌ام زيادتر شد و نسبت  به علوم پزشکي تشنه‌تر شدم. مثلاً در هر ترم واحدهاي بيش‌تري از ترم‌هاي  بالا علاوه بر واحدهاي مربوط به آن ترم گرفتم و نهايتاً يک ترم جلوتر  افتادم. از طرف ديگر در کلاس‌هاي اختياري تحقيق و پژوهش در حيطه‌ي پزشکي  شرکت کردم. اگر کسي نسبت به انتخاب اين رشته کمي ترديد دارد (علاقه‌ي زيادي  ندارد) يا بيش‌تر به فکر درآمد است بهتر است رشته‌هاي دندان‌پزشکي و  داروسازي را انتخاب کند که آسان‌تر بوده و زودتر به نتيجه و درآمد مي‌رسد.*4- ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته و گرايشات آن را توضيح دهيد. شما کدام گرايش را انتخاب کرده يا خواهيد کرد و چرا؟*7  سال اول که براي همه يکسان و دوره‌ي عمومي است. بعد از اين دوره آزمون  داده و بر اساس رتبه گرايش خود را مشخص خواهيم کرد. من به رشته‌ي جراحي مغز  و اعصاب با وجود سختي و پيچيدگي آن، بسيار علاقه‌مندم؛ اما اين تصميم قطعي  نيست. از امسال که به بيمارستان و بخش‌هاي مختلف خواهيم رفت با گرايش‌هاي  گوناگون بيش‌تر آشنا خواهيم شد و جنبه‌ها و ابعاد آن‌ها را براي انتخاب،  بهتر ارزيابي خواهيم کرد. ويژگي ديگري که من دارم اين است که هميشه دنبال  سخت‌ترين و پرزحمت‌ترين رشته و گرايش هستم؛ گرايشي که کم‌تر کسي به خود  جسارت انتخاب آن را مي‌دهد. هميشه مي‌گويم بايد دنبال آن چيزي باشم که مردم  به آن نياز دارند ولي به علت پيچيدگي و سختي زياد، افراد کم‌تري در آن  زمينه فعاليت دارند.*5- فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟ تا چه مرحله‌اي امکان ادامه‌ي تحصيل در اين رشته وجود دارد؟*بعد  از فارغ‌التحصيلي مي‌توان در بيمارستان‌هاي خصوصي و دولتي فعاليت کرد.  علاوه بر اين هر پزشک با کسب مجوز از وزارت بهداشت و درمان مي‌تواند در مطب  خود به درمان بيماران بپردازد. دانشجويان نمونه و برتر آزمون‌هاي تخصصي  مي‌توانند عضو هيئت‌علمي دانشگاه‌هاي کشور شوند و در بالين به دانشجويان  پزشکي بياموزند.*6- چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت بيش‌تري برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟*به  نظر من همه‌ي درس‌هاي اختصاصي براي يک پزشک موفق لازم و ضروري است. به هيچ  درسي نبايد بي‌توجهي کرد. مهم‌ترين درس‌هاي دوران علوم پايه فيزيولوژي،  آناتومي و ايمونولوژي است. در بالين نيز تک تک درس‌ها اهميت بسياري دارند و  هيچ کدام کم‌اهميت نيستند.*7- توانمندي‌هاي لازم براي موفقيت در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟* علاقه‌ي  شديد و پشتکار! پزشکي رشته‌ي سختي نيست ولي حجيم است؛ يعني اگر دانشجو  براي درس‌هاي آن وقت بگذارد حتماً از پسشان برمي‌آيد و نتيجه مي‌گيرد؛ زيرا  مطلب مبهمي در آن نيست. اين رشته انگيزه و اراده‌ي زيادي مي‌طلبد. البته  فقط علاقه کارساز نخواهد بود زيرا دانشجو ممکن است بعداً به علت طولاني  بودن مسير از آن خسته شده و دانشگاه را رها کند. من بسياري از دانشجويان را  مي‌شناسم که در کنکور رتبه‌ي خوبي کسب کرده بودند اما در دانشگاه موفق  نشدند ؛ اما در کنار آن‌ها افرادي هم بودند که رفته رفته وضع درسي‌شان  بهبود يافت و توانستند در امتحان تخصص رتبه‌ي زير 10 کسب کنند! کسي که  مي‌خواهد پزشک موفقي شود بايد صبور باشد و با حرف ديگران و حاشيه‌ها کاري  نداشته باشد. مسير طولاني است اما فوق‌العاده ارزشمند است. اگر به  توانايي‌هاي‌تان اعتماد داريد با خيال راحت مي‌توانيد پزشکي بخوانيد.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

*رشته‌ي اعضاي مصنوعي از نگاه دانشجوي دانشگاه توانبخشي
*
*-   * *خودتان را معرفي کنيد و بگوييد در حال حاضر در چه رشته‌اي و در کدام دانشگاه تحصيل مي‌کنيد؟ ورودي چه سالي هستيد و چه رتبه‌اي (کشوري و سهميه) کسب کرده بوديد؟*
مينا ميثمي نيا-رتبه 2800- منطقه1- ورودي 88- دانشگاه تهران
*2-   * *چرا اين رشته را انتخاب کرديد؟*
رشته اعضاي مصنوعي و وسايل کمکي (ارتوپدي فني) يکي از رشته‌هاي گروه توانبخشي است که در زمينه طراحي و ساخت انواع وسائل کمکي و اندام‌هاي مصنوعي (ارتزو پروتز) براي افراد معلول نيازمند، فعاليت دارد.
جنگ تحميلي شمار نيازمندان اين بخش را به صورتي جدي افزايش داد.
در واقع‌ دروس‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مجموعه‌اي‌ از علوم‌ مهندسي‌ و علوم‌ پزشکي‌ است‌.متخصص‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ در سه‌ زمينه‌ حمايت‌ از اعضاي‌ ضعيف‌ و ناتوان‌ بدن‌، ساخت‌ اندام‌ مصنوعي‌ براي‌ عضو از دست‌ رفته‌ و اصلاح‌ ناهنجاريها فعاليت‌ مي‌کند.
*3-    * *ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته و گرايشات آن را توضيح دهيد.*
اين‌ رشته‌ در حال‌ حاضر در دو مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ پيوسته‌ و کارشناسي‌ ارشد ناپيوسته‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود. اين‌ رشته‌ در مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ گرايش‌ خاصي‌ ندارد. اما در مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ ارشد داراي‌ گرايش‌ اُرتز (وسايل‌ کمکي‌ و اندام‌ مصنوعي‌ که‌ در داخل‌ بدن‌ مورد استفاده‌ قرار مي‌گيرد مثل‌ استخوان‌ و مفاصل‌ مصنوعي‌) و همچنين‌ پرتز (وسايل‌ کمکي‌ که‌ خارج‌ بدن‌ هستند) ارائه‌ مي‌شود مقطع‌ دکتراي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در داخل‌ کشور ارائه‌ نمي‌شود ولي‌ در خارج‌ از کشور امکان‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ تا مقطع‌ دکترا وجود دارد. 
 امکان‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌هاي‌ همجوار :
فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ دوره‌ کارشناسي‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ و وسايل‌ کمکي‌ مي‌توانند در رشته‌هايي‌ مثل‌ مديريت‌ توانبخشي‌ نيز ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ دهند.
*4-   * *فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟*
فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌توانند در دو بخش‌ دولتي‌ و خصوصي‌ فعاليت‌ کنند که‌ بخش‌ دولتي‌ شامل‌ سازمان‌ بهزيستي‌، هلال‌ احمر، بنياد جانبازان‌ و بيمارستانهاي‌ داراي‌ مرکز ارتوپدي‌ فني‌ است‌.
اما حيطه‌ اصلي‌ فعاليت‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بخش‌ خصوصي‌ است‌ چون‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ جزو معدود رشته‌هاي‌ توانبخشي‌ است‌ که‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ آن‌ مي‌توانند پس‌ از کسب‌ تجربه‌ لازم‌ مرکز خصوصي‌ داير کرده‌ و به‌ افراد فلج‌ يا افرادي‌ که‌ مشکلات‌ ارتوپدي‌ دارند وافرادي‌ که‌ بيماري‌هاي‌ ساده‌ مثل‌ صافي‌ کف‌ پا داشته‌ و احتياج‌ به‌ کفش‌ طبي‌ دارند همچنين‌ کساني‌ که‌ دچار قطع‌ عضو هستند خدمات‌ خود را ارائه‌ دهند.
در ضمن‌ اگر دانشجويي‌ اهل‌ تحقيق‌ و مطالعه‌ باشد در اين‌ رشته‌ زمينه‌ نوآوري‌ نيز بسيار زياد است‌ بخصوص‌ در زمينه‌ پروتزهاي‌ زيبايي‌ يعني‌ ساخت‌ چشم‌ و گوش‌ و بيني‌ مصنوعي‌ که‌ نيروي‌ کار متخصص‌ در ايران‌ بسيار کم‌ است‌. 
*5-   * *چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟*
 اهميت‌ و نقش‌ دروس‌ فيزيک‌ و رياضيات‌ بيش‌ از دروس‌ ديگر است.‌
ضرايب‌ دروس‌ عبارتند از ضريب‌ ۴ براي‌ درس‌ زيست‌ و ضريب‌ ۳ براي‌ دروس‌ شيمي‌ و ضريب‌ ۲ براي‌ فيزيک‌ و رياضي‌ مي‌باشد
*6-   * *توان‌مندي‌هاي لازم در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟*
دانشجوي‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ و وسايل‌ کمکي‌ مثل‌ يک‌ مجسمه‌ساز بايد با گچ‌ مجسمه‌سازي‌ کار کند و قالب‌هاي‌ گچي‌ از پا، دست‌، نيم‌تنه‌ يا سر و گردن‌ بسازد و مثل‌ يک‌ نجار، آهنگر و کفاش‌ بايد به‌ جوشکاري‌، تراشکاري‌، ارّه‌کاري‌، فلزکاري‌ و چرم‌کاري‌ بپردازد. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر متخصص‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد از دست‌هايي‌ توانا برخوردار و به‌ کارهاي‌ فني‌ و صنعتي‌ علاقه‌مند باشد.در ضمن‌ دانشجوي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد داراي‌ جسم‌ و روحي‌ سالم‌ و توانمند باشد تا در انجام‌ کارهاي‌ سنگين‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مثل‌ فلزکاري‌ يا کار با گچ‌ و قالب‌هاي‌ سنگين‌ دچار مشکل‌ نشود و بتواند بعضي‌ از اوقات‌ چهار ساعت‌ سرپا بايستد و کار کند. آمادگي‌ روحي‌ براي‌ برخورد با بيماران‌ و روابط‌ اجتماعي‌ خوب‌ نيز در اين‌ رشته‌ بسيار ضروري‌ است‌ چون‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ يک‌ رشته‌ خدماتي‌ است‌ و فارغ‌التحصيل‌ آن‌ بايد با دردمندترين‌ اعضاي‌ جامعه‌ در ارتباط‌ باشد.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

*معرفي رشته پروتز دندان مصنوعي از نگاه يک کارشناس**1-   * *خودتان را معرفي کنيد ؟*
ندا عباسي-رتبه1900-منطقه يک – دانشگاه علوم پزشکي تبريز

*2-   * *رشته‌ي خود را معرفي بفرماييد؟*
هدف اين رشته تربيت تکنسين متخصص و کارآمد است و از همين رو، اين رشته تنها در مقطع کارداني ارائه مي‌شود.
*3-   * *فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟*
فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند هم به صورت مستقل اقدام به تأسيس لابراتور کنند و هم در کلينيک‌هاي دندانپزشکي فعاليت نمايند زيرا هر دندانپزشک عمومي يا ارتودنتسيت بري ساخت دندان مصنوعي يا قالب‌هاي ارتودنسي بايد با يک تکنسين پروتزهاي دنداني فعاليت کند.
*4-   * *چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟*
در اين رشته دروس فيزيک، شيمي و زيست‌شناسي داراي اهميت است .
بيوشيمي نظري، آناتومي دندان نظري و عملي، ميکروب‌شناسي نظري و عملي، بافت‌شناسي نظري و عملي، آناتومي عمومي نظري و عملي، بهداشت خانواده، فيزيک، پروتز کامل نظري و عملي، پروتز پارسيل، ارتودنسي نظري و عملي، استاتيک نظري و عملي، اوکلوژن نظري و عملي، لابراتور اختصاصي.
*5-   * *توان‌مندي‌هاي لازم براي موفقيت در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟*
تکنسين‌ پروتزهاي دنداني کاري حساس ودقيق است و نياز به دستاني توانمند و ماهر دارد.

----------


## Bffensive

*مهندسي پزشکي – مروان صالحي – دانشجوي دانشگاه امير کبير
**مجموعه  فعاليت هاي که در علم پزشکي صورت مي گيريد به طور معمول با ابزاري سروکار  دارد که در زمينه هاي تشخيص و درمان و ... به متخصصان اين حوضه کمک زيادي  مي کند. در واقع علوم مکانيک و الکترونيک و .. براي ارتقاء سطوح سلامت  جامعه به کمک علم پزشکي آمده است.* *هدف  تربيت مهندساني است که با بهره گيري از علوم مهندسي و شناخت نسبي از علوم  بيولو‍ژيکي و پزشکي وسايلي طراحي کنند که به پزشکان در تشخيص بهتر و درمان  کمک کند.* *البته در سطوح اوليه دانش آموختگان به بهره برداري ، تعمير و نگه داري،  پشتيباني  ،‌استاندارد سازي دستگاه ها را انجام مي دهند و در مراحل بالاتر به طراحي  دستگاه هاي مربوط به کار پزشکي مي پردازند. دستگاه هاي مانند,MRI,CT-Scan  ليزر و دستگاه دياليز از آن جمله اند.**چهار گرايش**·         بيو مکانيک* *·         بيو الکترونيک* *·          بيو مواد* *·         باليني* * گرايش بيومکانيک**به  تحليل مکانيکي سيستم هاي پمپاژ خون در بدن ، جريان مواد سيال در بدن ،  استخوان و مفاصل و مسائلي که با مکانيک کلاسيک در ارتباط است مي پردازد**ساخت قلب مصنوعي ، دريچه هاي قلب ، مفاصل مصنوعي از جمله پيشرفت هاي اين گرايش است.**گرايش بيو الکترونيک**بخش پردازش اطلاعات و استفاده از کامپيوتر در تحليل و اسکن عکس هاي گرفته شده و تصوير سازي را شامل مي شود** گرايش بيومواد**آلياژهاي  فلزي،سراميک ها،پليمرها وکامپوزيت ها از مواد مورد استفاده در بدن براي  مصارف مختلف مي باشد,اينگونه مواد بايد غيرسمي،غيرسرطان زا،و از نظر  شيميايي غير فعال و بادوام و داراي قدرت مکانيکي کافي باشند.** شناخت اين مواد و سازگاري آنها با محيط بدن از اهداف اين گرايش است.**مهندسي پزشکي باليني**متخصصان  اين رشته همراه با گروهي متشکل از پزشکان، پرستارها و تکنسين ها يک تيم  درماني را تشکيل مي دهند .مهندس پزشک باليني مسئول خريد ،نگهداري ،تعمير،  بررسي اطلاعات کامپيوتري، تجهيزات پزشکي، ابزارکسب اطلاعات حياتي و...است و  همچنين تجهيزات مورد نياز پزشکان وبيمارستان را در زمينه هاي خاص طراحي يا  تطبيق مي دهند.**تمامي  اين موارد مستلزم بهره گيري از سيستم هاي کامپيوتري ، به همراه تجهيزات  ونرم افزارهاي طراحي شده براي کنترل اين تجهيزات و جمع آوري اطلاعات و  تجزيه و تحليل آنهاست. مهندس پزشک باليني بايد همواره از آخرين تکنولوژي  هاي مربوط به درمان و مراقبت هاي پزشکي بهره گيري کند**دانشگاه هاي زير در مقطع کارشناسي اين رشته دانشجو مي پذيرند**·         دانشگاه صنعتي امير کبير**30 نفر بيو الکترونيک، 25 نفر بيومواد، ‌25 نفر بيومکانيک**·         دانشگاه اصفهان**30 نفر بيو الکتريک ،‌30 نفر بيومکانيک**·         دانشگاه صنعتي همدان**25 نفر بيوالکتريک**·         دانشگاه  سهند تبريز**200 نفر بيوالکتريک**·         دانشگاه پيام نوراصفهان**40 نفر باليني ،‌30 نفر بيومکانيک،‌ 40 نفر بيومواد**·         دانشگاه پيام نور تهران**40 نفر باليني ،40 نفر بيومکانيک،‌ 40 نفر بيومواد**·         دانشگاه پيام نور مشهد**40 نفر باليني**·         دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين**40 نفر بيومکانيک**·         پيام نور البرز* *40 نفر باليني**·         غير انتفاعي بين المللي امام رضا* *60 نفر بيو الکتريک**·         غير انتفاعي راغب اصفهاني – اصفهان**60 نفر بدون تعيين گرايش**·         غير انتفاعي سجاد مشهد* *60 نفر بيوالکتريک**·         غير انتفاعي علوم و فناوري اصفهان**60 نفر بيوالکتريک**·         دانشگاه شاهد**20 نفر باليني**·         دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي واحدهاي علوم و تحقيقات(بيو الکترونيک ، بيومواد، بيومکانيک، باليني)* 
*·         مشهد*

----------


## Bffensive

*رشته مهندسي صنايع* – *آرمين مظاهري دانشجوي ارشد صنايع دانشگاه علم و صنعت*
فارغ‌التحصيلان  اين رشته تلاش مي‌کند تا با يک نگرش سازمان يافته‌، مسائل‌ يک واحد توليدي  يا خدماتي را بررسي و تحليل کرده و به‌ گونه‌اي‌ عمل‌ کند بيشترين راندمان  در سيستم بوجود آيد. زيرا امکان دارد که‌ طراحان‌ يک‌ واحد صنعتي‌ وقتي‌  مشغول‌ طراحي‌ مي‌شوند به مسائل‌ اقتصادي‌، افزايش‌ بهره‌وري‌ و ساير  مسائل‌ توجه کافي نداشته باشند، اما يک‌ مهندس‌ صنايع‌ هنگام‌ برنامه‌ريزي‌  براي‌ اداره‌ کارخانه‌اي‌ که‌ داراي‌ کارگران‌ زياد و ماشين‌ آلات‌ بسيار  است‌ براي‌ مثال‌ به‌ اين‌ مسأله‌ توجه‌ مي‌کند که‌ چگونه‌ مي‌توان‌  بيکاري‌ ماشين‌آلات‌ را به‌ حداقل‌ رساند و از نيروي‌ انساني‌ نيز بهترين‌  استفاده‌ را کرد و در ضمن‌ محصول‌ کارخانه‌ کمترين‌ ضايعات‌ را داشته‌ و  نگهداري‌ و تعميرات‌ ماشين‌آلات‌ نيز به‌ بهترين‌ نحو انجام‌ بگيرد. اين‌ رشته‌ در دوره‌ کارشناسي‌ داراي گرايش هاي زير مي باشد:داراي‌ چهار گرايش‌·         توليد صنعتي‌ ، ·         تحليل‌ سيستم‌ها،·          تکنولوژي‌ صنعتي‌ ·         ايمني‌ صنعتي‌ 
دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرايش‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ مهندسي‌ صنايع‌
رياضي‌،  معادلات‌ديفرانسيل‌، برنامه‌نويسي‌ کامپيوتر، محاسبات‌ عددي‌، فيزيک‌ ،  شيمي‌ عمومي‌ ، مباني‌ مهندسي‌ برق‌ ، اقتصاد مهندسي‌، نقشه‌کشي‌ صنعتي‌ ،  استاتيک‌، مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، علم‌ مواد، اقتصاد عمومي‌ ، اصول‌ حسابداري‌ و  هزينه‌يابي‌، ارزيابي‌ کار و زمان‌، طرح‌ريزي‌ واحدهاي‌ صنعتي‌،  برنامه‌ريزي‌ و کنترل‌ توليد، موجودي‌ها‌ ، کنترل‌ پروژه‌، کنترل‌ کيفيت‌  آماري‌، تحقيق‌ در عمليات‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ توليد ، تئوري‌ احتمالات‌ و  کاربردهاي‌ آن‌، آمار مهندسي‌، آزمايشگاه‌ اندازه‌گيري‌ دقيق‌، کارگاه‌  ماشين‌ابزار ، کارگاه‌ عمومي‌ جوش‌، کارگاه‌ ريخته‌گري‌.*گرايش‌ توليد صنعتي‌*گرايش‌  توليد صنعتي‌ فن‌ به‌کارگيري‌ مهارت‌هاي‌ تکنيکي‌ ـ اقتصادي‌ و استفاده‌  مؤثر و نظام‌يافته‌ از نيروي‌ انساني‌، زمان‌، ماشين‌آلات‌، ساختمان‌ و  مواد به‌ منظور توليد کالا با کيفيت‌ مطلوب‌ مي‌باشد. در واقع‌ هدف‌ اين‌  گرايش‌ تربيت‌ مديران‌ توليد واحدهاي‌ صنعتي‌ است‌.*

*
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ توليد صنعتي‌ 
زبان‌  تخصصي‌، پروژه‌ طراحي‌ ايجاد صنايع‌، مهندسي‌ فاکتورهاي‌ انساني‌،  برنامه‌ريزي‌ توليد، برنامه‌ريزي‌ و کنترل‌ توليد و موجودي‌ها ، کاربرد  کامپيوتر در مهندسي‌ صنايع‌، برنامه‌ريزي‌ نگهداري‌ و تعميرات‌، اصول‌  مديريت‌ و تئوري‌ سازمان‌، پروژه‌، کارآموزي‌.*
**گرايش‌ برنامه‌ريزي‌ و تحليل‌ سيستم‌ها*
گرايش‌  برنامه‌ريزي‌ و تحليل‌ سيستم‌ها تا حدودي‌ جنبه‌ نرم‌افزاري‌ دارد و بيشتر  به‌ ارائه‌ راهکار سيستماتيک‌ مي‌پردازد. در واقع‌ هدف‌ اين‌ گرايش‌  تربيت‌ کارشناساني‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند با بهره‌گيري‌ از روش‌هاي‌ جديد و  سيستماتيک‌ و مدل‌هاي‌ رياضي‌ مسائل‌ واحدهاي‌ صنعتي‌ بزرگ‌ را تجزيه‌ و  تحليل‌ نموده‌ و بيشترين‌ رهنمودها را براي‌ استفاده‌ از منابع‌ موجود در  عملکرد اجزاء تشکيل‌ سيستم‌ ارائه‌ بدهند.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ برنامه‌ريزي‌ و تحليل‌ سيستم‌‌ها
زبان‌  تخصصي‌، برنامه‌ريزي‌ حمل‌ و نقل‌، اصول‌ شبيه‌سازي‌، تحليل‌ سيستم‌ها،  کاربرد کامپيوتر در مهندسي‌ صنايع‌، پروژه‌ پاياني‌، اصول‌ مديريت‌ و  تئوري‌ سازمان‌، کارآموزي‌، سيستم‌هاي‌ اطلاعاتي‌ و کنترل‌ مديريت‌ .
*گرايش‌ تکنولوژي‌ صنعتي‌*
گرايش‌  تکنولوژي‌ صنعتي‌ نسبت‌ به‌ گرايش‌هاي‌ توليد صنعتي‌ و تحليل‌ سيستم‌ها  فني‌تر بوده‌ و به‌ مهندسي‌ مکانيک‌ نزديک‌تر مي‌باشد. هدف‌ اين‌ گرايش‌  تربيت‌ تکنولوژيست‌هاي‌ کارخانه‌ است‌.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ تکنولوژي‌ صنعتي‌
ماشين‌هاي‌  افزار ، قيد و بندها (جيک‌ و فيکسچر)، طراحي‌ قالب‌ ، کنترل‌ عددي‌،  مونتاژ مکانيکي‌، عمليات‌ حرارتي‌، زبان‌ تخصصي‌، پروژه‌.
*گرايش‌ ايمني*
‌صنعتي  گرايش‌ ايمني‌ صنعتي‌ به‌ مسائل‌ مشکل‌ساز در صنعت‌ از لحاظ‌ ايمني‌  مي‌پردازد؛ يعني تلاش مي‌کند تا با اجراي دستورالعمل‌ها از خطرات احتمالي  جلوگيري کند و در صورت بروز مشکل يا خطري، راهي براي رفع آن پيدا نمايد. از  جمله‌ اين‌ مسائل‌ مي‌توان‌ به‌ کوره‌ها يا آلودگي‌ هوا اشاره‌ نمود.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ ايمني‌
ايمني‌  در برق‌، اعلام‌ و اطفاء حريق‌، ديگ‌ها و ظروف‌ تحت‌ فشار، عوامل‌  شيميايي‌ محيط‌ کار، عوامل فيزيکي محيط کار، حفاظت‌ صنعتي‌ (ايمني‌  صنعتي‌)، مهندسي‌ احتراق‌، گازرساني‌.
توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :
معمولا  دانشجويان اين رشته بايد توانايي هاي مديريتي بالايي برخوردار باشند.  دانشجويان‌ رشته‌ مهندسي‌ صنايع‌ بايد در دو درس‌ رياضي‌ و فيزيک‌ قوي‌  باشند. بخصوص‌ در درس‌ رياضيات‌ جديد که‌ آمار و احتمالات‌ اين‌ درس‌ تا  حدي‌ به‌ مهندسي‌ صنايع‌ مربوط‌ مي‌شود. همچنين‌ يک‌ دانشجوي‌ مهندسي‌  صنايع‌ بايد از خلاقيت‌ و نوآوري‌ برخوردار باشد.بازار کار اين رشته در ايران 
شايد  سه گرايش اول اين رشته از نظر بازار کار در ايران وضعيت بهتري داشته باشد و  معمولا فارغ التحصيلان اين گرايش هاي بهتر جذب محيط هاي کسب و کار مي شوند   . گرايش هاي مانند تحليل سيستم  ها معمولا دامنه فعاليت شان گسترده تر بوده و مي توانند حتي در بيمارستان  ها و شغل هاي که به صنعت نيز مربوط نمي شوند فعاليت کنند. از بين اين چهار  گرايش گرايش ايمني صنعتي از نظر بازار کار در ايران اقبال کمتري دارد . در  واقع اين گرايش فرصت هاي شغلي خاص و محدودي در ايران دارد

----------


## Bffensive

بچه ها دوروز من نبودما خوب یه کاری میکردید

*معرفي گرايش مديريت فناوري اطلاعات* هدف از اين رشته عبارت است از: تربيت کادر متخصص جهت ايجاد پايگاه اطلاعات در سازمان که به تصميم گيري بهتر مديران منتهي مي شود .*دانشگاهها*اين گرايش از رشته مديريت،  اولين بار در سال 1380 در دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي برگزار شد. پس از آن  دانشگاه تهران، الزهرا و تربيت مدرس و در سال 1384 دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي نيز  به جمع ساير دانشگاه هاي پذيرش کننده اضافه شد. در سال 1385 دانشگاه زاهدان  در اين گرايش پذيرش نمود. در حال حاضر علاوه بر موارد فوق، اين گرايش در  دانشگاه پيام نور مرکز تهران و همچنين واحد بين الملل دانشگاه سيستان و  بلوچستان نيز داير است. همچنين در چندين دانشگاه و موسسه نيز به صورت مجازي  ارائه مي گردد.*واحدهاي درسي در دانشگاه*دروس پيش نياز: (6 واحد) شامل: کامپيوتر، آمار، روش تحقيقدروس  اصلي (24 واحد) شامل: تئوري مديريت پيشرفته،‌ مديريت رفتار سازماني  پيشرفته، تحليل آماري، سيستمهاي اطلاعات مديريت پيشرفته، مديريت منابع  اطلاعاتي، تحقيق در عمليات پيشرفته، تحليل و طراحي سيستمهاي ساختار يافته،‌  سيستمهاي مديريت بانکهاي اطلاعاتي،‌ سيستمهاي معين تصميم گيري و خبره، فن  آوري اطلاعات، و پايان نامهدروس تخصصي شامل 8 واحد با توجه به گرايش :1-    *گرايش نظام کيفيت فراگير:*  مديريت کيفيت فراگير، مهندسي رويه هاي اجرايي و ابزار طراحي فرآيند ها،  استانداردهاي مديريت کيفيت فراگير، نقش فناوري اطلاعات در تحقق مديريت  فراگير2-    *گرايش مديريت منابع اطلاعاتي:*  کاربرد فناوري اطلاعات در سازمان، مهندسي نرم افزار به کمک کامپيوتر، روش  شناسي ايجاد سيستمهاي اطلاعاتي، موارد عملي سيستمهاي اطلاعاتي3-    *گرايش سيستمهاي اطلاعاتي پيشرفته:* سيستمهاي خبره، سيستمهاي پشتيباني تصميم گيري، سيستمهاي اطلاعاتي استراتژيک، منطق فازي و هوش مصنوعي*آينده شغلي*فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته با تسلط به مباحث تئوري مديريت و منابع انساني، همچنين با فراگيري مباحث تخصصي و آشنايي با دروس کامپيوتر و it،  امکان برقراري ارتباط با سطوح عملياتي و هدايت موسسات توليد کننده نرم  افزار يا واحدهاي نرم افزاري از سازمانهاي بزرگ را خواهند داشت. متاسفانه  به دليل نبود تجربه فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته در بازار کار، در عمل به امور  کارشناسي در واحدهاي تحليل گري سيستمها يا پشتيباني از نرم افزارهاي توليد  شده گمارده مي شوند و امور مديريتي به آنها سپرده نمي شود. از آنجا که  گرايش نظام کيفيت فراگير از اين رشته داراي دروس تخصصي متفاوت مي باشد لذا  اين دسته از فارغ التحصيلان علاوه بر موارد فوق، شانس استخدام در واحدهاي  مديريت کيفيت، سيستمها و روشها از سازمانها را نيز خواهند داشت.                       -مهري رمضاني، کارشناسي ارشد مديريت فناوري اطلاعات –دانشگاه شهيدبهشتي

----------


## Bffensive

معرفي رشته‌ي فيزيک :


همان‌طور  که مي‌دانيم، هر چيزي که در اطراف خويش مي‌بينيم به طريقي به فيزيک ربط  پيدا مي‌کند. هم‌چنين پاسخ به بسياري از سوالهايي را که هميشه ذهن بشر به  آن مشغول بوده است، به وسيله‌ي علم فيزيک مي‌توان داد. مثل اين که دنيا  چگونه بوجود آمده است؟ از چه تشکيل شده و کوچکترين جزء آن چيست؟ در کل  مي‌توان گفت که جهان در بزرگترين مقياس تا ريزترين مقياس در ارتباط با علم  فيزيک مي‌باشد. به بيان ديگر علم فيزيک علم زندگي است.

اما  آنچه در رشته‌ي فيزيک در حد ليسانس آموزش داده مي شود، عبارت است از فيزيک  دبيرستاني به اضافه‌ي فيزيک قرن بيستم. از سوي ديگر مي‌توان گفت که فيزيک  در حد ليسانس مفاهيم فيزيک دبيرستاني را عميق تر کرده و طرز برخورد با  مسائل فيزيکي را آموزش مي دهد. اين رشته در دوره کارشناسي داراي 6 گرايش  اتمي ـ مولکولي، هسته‌اي، حالت جامد، هواشناسي، اختر فيزيک و دبيري است که  تعداد واحدهاي تخصصي هريک از اين گرايش ها در دوره کارشناسي بسيار محدود  است و به همين دليل گرايش هاي فوق در اين دوره تفاوت محسوسي با يک‌ديگر  ندارند. حال هر يک از گرايش‌ها را به اختصار و فيزيک هسته‌اي را به دليل  اين‌که رشته‌ي تحصيلي خودم در مقطع کارشناسي است، بيش‌تر توضيح مي‌دهم:


1- اتمي و مولکولي : 

فيزيک  اتمي به بررسي نقل و انتقال الکترون هاي اطراف هسته مي پردازد و خواص آنها  را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد؛ يعني ما در فيزيک اتمي کاري به اين نداريم که  هسته از چه تشکيل شده است بلکه هسته براي ما مرکزي با بار مثبت است و بيشتر  توجه ما جلب الکترون هاي اطراف هسته مي شود.
اشتغال در  آزمايشگاه هاي تحقيقاتي ليزر و پلاسما – مخابرات – تدريس دروس فيزيک دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي


 2- حالت جامد: 

گرايش  حالت جامد مربوط به سيستم هاي بس ذره اي مخصوصاً جامدات است. ابتدايي ترين  کار در اين گرايش بررسي بلورهاي جامدات و خواص اپتيکي، مکانيکي، الکتريکي و  صوتي امواجي است که در آن منتشر مي شود. اين بررسي منجر به پديده هاي  مختلفي مثل ابر رسانايي، نيمه رسانايي يا پخش و انتقال گرما مي گردد.

اشتغال  در مخابرات و يا مراکز تعمير قطعات و دستگاه هاي الکترونيکي که در زمينه  رسانا، نيمه رسانا و ابررسانا کار مي کنند- تدريس دروس فيزيک در مقطع  دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي


 3- هسته اي : 

در  فيزيک هسته اي، خود هسته، مورد مطالعه قرار مي گيرد؛ يعني متخصصان و  دانشمندان بررسي مي کنند که هسته از چه تشکيل شده و چه نيروهايي بين اجزاي  هسته حکمفرما است و در نتيجه واکنش هاي انجام شده، چقدر انرژي آزاد مي  گردد؟فيزيک  هسته‌اي در زمان ما بسيار پيشرفت کرده است، اين رشته ذاتا يک رشته‌ي  تجربيست و بيش‌تر روابط آن به صورت تجربي و در آزمايشگاه‌هاي تحقيقاتي به  دست مي‌آيند. بيش‌تر دانشجويان اين گرايش در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد يک  پايان‌نامه تجربي را مي‌گذارنند. براي مثال بررسي ميزان دز دريافتي براي  مواد مختلف و يا بررسي ميزان راديواکيويته خاک يک منطقه، شبيه‌سازي حفاظهاي  مختلف براي محافظت در برابر پرتوها، کاليبره کردن دستگاه‌هاي فيزيک  هسته‌اي، پرتو درماني و تاثير اشعه‌ها بر روي بدن انسان و کاربردهاي آن در  درمان بيماري‌ها.غير  از نيروگاه‌هاي هسته‌اي، اين گرايش فيزيک بازار کار گسترده‌اي دارد. براي  مثال سازمان انرژي اتمي و دانشگاه‌هايي که داراي رشته فيزيک هسته‌اي و  پزشکي هسته‌اي هستند و يا بيمارستان‌هايي که داراي بخش تحقيقاتي هستند،  پتانسيل جذب نيرو در اين زمينه را دارند.هم‌چنين  مراکر صرفا تحقيقاتي نيز از جمله بازارهاي کار اين رشته هستند. مثلا مرکز  علوم تحقيقات دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران، مراکز تحقيقاتي وزارت دفاع (صنايع  دفاعي)، راکتور تحقيقاتي دانشگاه تهران که از آن براي تحقيقات و توليد  راديو داروها استفاده مي‌شود. چون در حال حاضر بازار داغي در ايران و جهان  دارد، مي‌توانيد در يک بخش خوب تحقيقاتي مشغول به کار شويد.هم‌چنين  کارخانجات و يا شرکت‌هاي داروسازي که در زمينه‌ي راديو داروها کار مي‌کنند  و يا شرکت‌هايي که در زمينه‌ي واردات و پشتيباني تجهيزات پزشکي هسته‌اي  فعاليت مي‌کنند نيز به کارشناس فيزيک هسته‌اي به عنوان کارشناس خريد و يا  تجهيزات و يا ارزيابي علمي و يا کاليبراسيون دستگاه‌ها نياز داشته باشند. 4- فيزيک دبيري: 
تدريس دروس فيزيک در مقطع دبيرستان و پيش دانشگاهي 

5-هواشناسي:
دو گرايش نجوم و هواشناسي بسيار محدودتر از سه گرايش اتمي – مولکولي، هسته‌اي و حالتجامد ارائه مي‌شود، در اين گرايش اطلاعات پايه‌اي ومتنوعي درباره‌ي انواع پديده‌هاي جوي و برخورد علمي با آن‌ها ارائه مي‌شود و هم‌چنين بامطالعه‌يديناميکوضعيت هوا مي‌توان بررسي کرد که شرايط هوا چگونه تغيير کرده و چه پارامترهايي برايايجاد اين تغيير لازم است؟

6-اخترفيزيک:
سه بخش اصلي آن نجوم رصدي اختر شناسي و کيهان شناسي.
نجوم رصدي:رصد و ثبت پديده اي مختلف نجومي

اختر شناسي :بررسي وضعيت ستارگان و تعيين مرحله ي قرارگيري آن ها

کيهان شناسي :چگونگي ايجاد و تشکيل ساختارهاي کهکشاني مانند خوشه و ابر خوشه ها

معصومه عليزاده-کارشناسي ارشد فيزيک هسته‌اي-دانشگاه اميرکبير

----------


## Bffensive

*معرفي رشته تاريخ*
  با توجّه به اين‌که رشته تاريخ از جمله نخستين رشته‌هاي تحصيلي در دارالمعلمين مرکزي و سپس عالي بود و پس از تأسيس دانشگاه  تهران نيز رشته «تاريخ و جغرافيا» از اصلي‌ترين رشته‌هاي تحصيلي در دانشکده ادبيات به شمار آمد، مي‌توان گفت که سابقه فعّاليت رشته آموزشي تاريخ در نظام دانشگاهي ايران به نزديک به صد سال مي‌رسد. 
تاريخ طولاني فعّاليت گروه تاريخ در نظام دانشگاهي ايران را به کوتاهي و در دو دوره‌ي اصلي مي‌توان بررسي کرد: *دوره‌ي يکم: از آغاز تا تأسيس گروه آموزشي تاريخ*  در دوره نخست ، الگوي آموزشي در دانشگاه تهران برگرفته از اصول آموزش عالي فرانسه بود و از اين رو "تاريخ و جغرافيا يک رشته واحد محسوب مي شد و دروس ارائه شده ترکيبي از مواد درسي تاريخ و جغرافيا بود . اين دوره ي آموزشي از سال 1298 تا 1342 ادامه داشت 
  نسل اول استادان تاريخ در اين دوره از برجسته‌ترين دانشمندان ايران به شمار مي‌رفتند. استاداني چون عباس اقبال آشتياني، غلام‌رضا رشيدياسمي، عبدالحسين‌خان شيباني (وحيدالملک)، سعيد نفيسي و نصرالله فلسفي از جمله اين دانشمندان بودند* دوره‌ي دوم: دوران فعّاليت به صورت گروه تاريخ* 
  شايد بتوان گفت که مهم‌ترين تغيير در شکل نظام آموزش عالي ايران در سال تحصيلي 43-1342 صورت گرفت. در اين سال دانشگاه تهران در صدد برآمد تا شيوه و برنامه درسي دانشکده‌ها را از صورت پراکنده درسي خارج و درس‌ها و مواد آموزشي مشابه را در يک جا جمع کند.. دستاورد اين تصميم، ايجاد گروه‌هاي آموزشي در دانشگاه و از جمله در دانشکده ادبيات بود. در پي اين دگرگوني، گروه مستقل آموزشي تاريخ تأسيس گرديد و نظام آموزشي آن همانند امروز، بر اساس گذراندن واحدهاي درسي تغيير يافت.تاريخ را مي‌توان مطالعه حيات اجتماعي انسان در زمان، همراه با تحليل براي نوسازي اکنون و معرفت و آگاهي نسبت به آينده تعريف کرد. آموزش تاريخ به مفهوم شناخت و احوال و سرگذشت جوامع، اقوام و ملتهاي جهان بر اساس متون، مدارک، اسناد، اخبار، آثارتاريخي و بررسي آنها با روشهاي علمي است.تاريخ بايد رسالت خود را در تغيير زير بنايي و بنيادي بر پايه مطالعه مواريث ارزشمند جامعه ايراني و اسلامي و نيز تاريخ جهان به انجام رساند و با تقويت حس کنجکاوي، دقت علمي و علاقه و تفکر و ابداع و خلاقيت، گذشته را همچون چراغي فراسوي نسل کنوني بيفروزد .ضرايب دروس دبيرستاني مربوط به اين رشته در ازمون ورودي دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي عبارتند از: ضريب 2 براي درس رياضي، ضريب 2 براي درس اقتصاد، ضريب 2 براي درس ادبيات فارسي، ضريب 1 براي درس زبان عربي، ضريب 3 براي درس تاريخ و جغرافي، ضريب 1 براي درس علوم اجتماعي، ضريب 2 براي درس فلسفه و منطق و ضريب 2 براي در روانشناسي. علاقه به تحقيق و مطالعه پيرامون مسائل تاريخي و داشتن حافظه قوي و همچنين داشتن قدرت بيان خوب جهت گرايش دبيري از عوامل موفقيت در اين رشته است.* طول دوره تحصيل*طول دوره کارشناسي تاريخ( ازاد و دبيري) حداکثر 4 سال و تحصيلات و شکل نظام تحصيلي بصورت واحدي و در دو نيمسال مي باشد که هر نيمسال 17 هفته بطول خواهد انجاميد. دانشجويان کارشناسي آزاد با گذراندن 135 واحد دبيري با گذراندن 134 واحد مرکب از دروس عمومي، پايه، الزامي و اختياري مي توانند فارغ التحصيلي (کارشناس تاريخ) شناخته مي شوند. در سال‌هاي أخير در مقطع تحصيلات تکميلي در گروه تاريخ توسعه‌اي چشمگير رخ داده است. در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد، در ابتدا دو گرايش ديگر يعني تاريخ ايران باستان و تاريخ اسلام تأسيس شدند. از سال 1381 به بعد، گروه تاريخ در صدد برآمد تا خلاء آموزشي در ديگر عرصه‌هاي مهم پژوهش‌هاي تاريخي را تا حدي برطرف کند. به همين منظور با تلاشي جدّي پيشنهاد تأسيس سه رشته ديگر کارشناسي ارشد را به دانشگاه ارايه کرد. سه گرايش جديد عبارتند از: مطالعات آسياي مرکزي و قفقاز، مطالعات خليج فارس و گرايش نسخه‌هاي خطي و اسناد و مدارک تاريخي. دو گرايش نخست از سال 1385 تصويب شدند و دانشجوياني براي اين دو گرايش پذيرفته شدند. گرايش سوم يعني نسخه‌هاي. خطي و اسناد تاريخي در آبان ماه 1386 به تأييد و وزارت علوم رسيد و تصويب شد، بنابراين با ايجاد اين سه گرايش جديد، گروه تاريخ در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد در شش گرايش دانشجو مي‌پذيرد. در مقطع دکتري نيز پس از سال 1378، به پيشنهاد گروه تاريخ دو گرايش جديد شامل گرايش تحصيلي تاريخ اسلام و تاريخ ايران باستان تأسيس شدند. 
*دروس مقطع کارشناسي*دروس پايه  : 28 واحددروس تخصصي : 24 واحددروس اصلي : 68 واحددروس عمومي : 17 واحد

نقش و توانايي يا کاراييفارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي کارشناسي تاريخ توانائي آن را خواهند يافت که در سازمانهاي دولتي و غير دولتي از قبيل وزارت آموزش و پرورش، وزرات امور خارجه، وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي، وزارت ارشاد اسلامي، سازمان موزه ها، مرکز اسناد ملي، راديو و تلويزيون، نگهداري آرشيوهاي دولتي در کليه وزارتخانه ها و موسسات دولتي، روزنامه ها و مجلات و مراکز طبع و نشر کتاب و مانند آن، انجام مسائل تحقيقي تاريخ در حد تحقيقات بين المللي، تدريس تاريخ در دبيرستانها آمادگي براي تکميل تحصيلات در دوره فوق ليسانس و دکتري تاريخ براي استخدام در دانشگاهها جهت تحقيق و تدريس و نظاير آنها به خدمت بپردازند.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

*معرفي رشته پليمر*
* عهديه امجدي دانشجوي پليمر دانشگاه تربيت مدرس- رتبه 40 ارشد

*​رشته مهندسي پليمر نسبت به رشته‌هاي مهندسي ديگر تقريباً جوان است و شکوفايي آن از زمان جنگ جهاني دوم آغاز شده است . اما به دليل کاربرد روزافزون پليمر در صنايع مختلف ، اين رشته به سرعت رشد کرده و امروزه جزو يکي از رشته‌هاي مهم کشورهاي صنعتي پيشرفته مي‌باشد .از 20 سال پيش مهندسي پليمر در ايران مورد توجه قرار گرفت. البته در آغاز اين رشته يکي از گرايشهاي رشته مهندسي شيمي مطرح بود اما در سال 1362 رشته مهندسي پليمر با دو گرايش صنايع پليمر و تکنولوژي و علوم رنگ به طور مستقل اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو کرد .
معمولا در معرفي رشته مهندسي پليمر به لاستيک، پلاستيک، رنگ، پوشاک و مانند اينها اشاره مي کنند. اما اين فقط جزئي از مهندسي پليمر است که شامل فرآورده هاي آن در صنعت ايران مي باشد. در حالي که در زمان حال، علم پليمر در خيلي از رشته هاي ديگر نفوذ کرده و مرزهاي دانش را شکافته است. ما نيز براي آشنايي اوليه، به معرفي ابتدايي آن بسنده مي کنيم.پليمرها به‌ دو دسته‌ طبيعي‌ و مصنوعي‌ تقسيم‌ مي‌شوند. پليمرهاي‌ طبيعي‌ موادي‌ مانند ترکيب‌هاي‌ سلولزي‌، چوب‌، کاغذ و پشم‌ هستند و از مواد نفتي‌ نيز مي‌توان‌ مواد پليمري‌ مصنوعي‌ را ساخت‌. در ادامه به معرفي گرايش صنايع پليمر مي پردازيم.
*گرايش صنايع پليمر* : در صنعت هدف‌ رشته‌ مهندسي‌ صنايع‌ پليمر توليد کليه‌ محصولات‌ پليمري‌ از قبيل‌ لاستيک‌، پلاستيک‌، الاستومر، رزين‌ و ساير مواد مورد نياز صنعت‌ است‌. پليمرها کاربرد پزشکي‌ نيز دارند. مخصوصا خيلي از مواد مورد نياز براي تهيه محصولات پزشکي مواد پليمري هستند. دندان‌ مصنوعي و کامپوزيت هاي براي ترميم دندان‌، لنزهاي‌ چشمي‌، زخم بندهاي هيدروژلي و داربست هاي مهندسي بافت همه‌ از مواد پليمري‌ ساخته‌ مي‌شوند و به آنها پليمرهاي زيستي مي گويند. در کل مي‌توان گفت که مهندسي صنايع پليمر شناخت، طراحي،‌ فرمولاسيون، آناليز و بررسي خواص فيزيکي و مکانيکي سه ماده عمده لاستيک،‌ پلاستيک و کامپوزيت هاي پليمري است.
دروسي که يک دانشجوي مهندسي پليمر در طول تحصيل آنها را مي گذراند :
درسهاي پايه رشته مهندسي پليمر

رياضي (1)و(2)
محاسبات عددي

برنامه‌نويسي کامپيوتر
فيزيک 1و2

معادلات ديفرانسيل
آزفيزيک 1




برنامه دروس اصلي رشته مهندسي پليمر

اقتصاد و طرح مهندسي
مکانيک و آزمانيک سيا لات

نقشه کشي صنعتي
انتقال و آز انتقال حرارت

استاتيک و مقاومت مصالح
موازنه انرژي و مواد

ترموديناميک مهندسي
عمليات واحد 1




درسهاي تخصصي رشته مهندسي پليمر

شيمي و آزشيمي فيزيک پليمرها
اصول مهندسي پليمريزاسيون

شيمي سينتيک پليمريزاسيون
خواص و آزخواص فيزيکي و مکانيکي پليمرها

وسائل اندازه‌گيري مشخصات ملکولي پليمرها
تکنولوژي و خواص فيزيکي الياف

آزروشهاي اندازه‌گيري مشخصات پليمرها
مهندسي و کارگاه الاستومر کارگاه الاستومر

مهندسي و کارگاه پلاستيک
تکنولوژي و کارگاه کامپوزيتها

رئولوژي پليمرها
خواص و کاربرد پليمرهاي طبيعي



 البته ممکن است برنامه هاي درس هاي ارائه شده براي دانشگاه هاي مختلف تفاوت هاي جزئي داشته باشد. 
*رشته‌هاي مشابه و نزديک به اين رشته :*
رشته مهندسي شيمي تا حدودي واحدهاي مشترک با اين رشته دارد.
*فرصتهاي شغلي يک مهندس پليمر ( در حد کارشناسي )* :
دکتر نازکدست در يک معرفي اجمالي در مورد جايگاه مواد پليمري در صنايع مختلف و در نتيجه بازار کار فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌گويد : امروزه مواد پليمري در صنايع مختلف بسيار پراهميت هستند براي مثال در صنايع برق ، الکترونيک و مخابرات پليمرهاي مصنوعي به عنوان عايق‌هاي الکتريکي بسيار مهمي دارند به گونه‌اي که امروزه اگر پليمرها نباشند ، صنايع برق نمي‌توانند به اهداف خويش دست يابند.در صنعت پوشاک نيز پليمرها در توليد پاپوشش‌ها ، تن‌پوششها و کف‌پوششها بسيار مؤثر هستند در صنايع حمل و نقل زميني ( خودرو سازي ، قطار و . . . ) ، و هوايي ( هواپيما و هلي‌کوپترها ) و دريايي (کشتي‌ها و . . .  ) پليمرهاحضوري چشمگيردارندو بالاخره درصنايع نظامي،پزشکي،کشاورزي و بسته‌بندي موادپليمري بسيارگسترده است .
*مشکلات شغلي*
گمنامي رشته مهندسي پليمر يکي از مشکلاتي است که بيشتر دانشجويان و فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته از آن سخن مي‌گويند آنها معتقدند که بيشتر مديران صنايع و شرکتهاي دولتي و خصوصي از کارآيي مهندسان پليمراطلا عي ندارند. من خودم، موارد زيادي راجع به اين مشکل مشاهده کردم که طرف مدرک تحصيلي شيمي يا مهندسي شيمي دارد اما در يک شغلي که کاملا تخصص پليمر نياز دارد مشغول به کار است.
*زمينه هاي پژوهشي علوم و مهندسي پليمر*
در حال حاضر فعاليت در زمينه گسترده علوم و مهندسي پليمر بيش از هر زمان ديگري چشم نواز است. پيشرفت هاي بنيادي خيره کننده در بسياري از زمينه ها شامل روش هاي پليمره شدن، مباحث نظري، شبيه سازي و مدل سازي، درک پديده هاي فيزيکي نو، پيشرفت ها در روش هاي مشخصه يابي و به کارگيري راهبردهاي زيستي براي توليد ساختارهاي چند عاملي، نيروي محرکه اي است براي ادامه و گسترش فعاليت هاي پژوهشي و جذب عملگرايان از ساير رشته ها.
همزمان، جامعه با چالش هاي جهاني در کانون توجه روبروست. نياز به منابع گسترده و پايدار انرژي، نيازمندي ها به هواي پاک، آب و منابع غذايي، نياز به فراهم کردن، باز مصرف و جايگزين کردن مواد پليمري مشتق از نفت، تقاضا براي عامل هاي درماني با اثربخشي و قابليت تهيه بيشتر رو به افزايش است. در تمامي اين زمينه ها، مواد پليمري جديد و فرآيندهايي نو براي تهيه و فرآوري پليمرها و کامپوزيت هاي پليمري، نقش حياتي ايفا مي کند.در زمينه انرژي، پليمرها حداقل در خدمت سه نقش گسترده هستند: به عنوان ترکيباتي در سامانه هاي جديد جمع آوري و ذخيره انرژي، به عنوان مواد سازه هاي سبک کاهش دهنده مصرف سوخت (به ويژه در حمل و نقل) و به عنوان مواد مؤثرتر براي فناوري هاي جداسازي. براي توسعه پايدار، صنايع پليمري سبز، نه تنها مواد زيست تخريب پذير را فراهم مي آورد، بلکه دامنه گسترده تري از مواد پليمري بر پايه منابع تجديدپذير را در بر مي گيرد. پليمرها در حال حاضر کاربردهاي پزشکي فراواني يافته اند که شامل سامانه هاي دارورساني، کاشتني هاي مصنوعي، زخم بندها، لنزهاي چشمي، مهندسي بافت و ... است.
براي پژوهش هاي بهتر، نه تنها همکاري بيشتر درون رشته اي، بلکه همکاري بين رشته اي با ساير رشته ها مانند شيمي،  مهندسي شيمي، علم مواد، فيزيک، زيست شناسي، زيست پزشکي و محيط زيست مورد تأکيد است.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

*حقـــــــــــــــــوق
آذين بهارشانجاني،* رتبه در کنکور سراسري علوم انساني سال 91 ، درمنطقه يک، 17 و در کشور، 25

دوران انتخاب رشته، دوراني حساس و مهم است. فرد بايد آنقدر مطمئن باشد که بداند با هر تصميمي که مي گيرد، آينده اش را خواهد ساخت.

بيش از نيمي از داوطلبان کنکور، بعد از اعلام نتيجه و دانستن رتبه شان، تازه به فکر انتخاب رشته دانشگاهي مي افتند. اما براي من، قضيه کاملاً متفاوت بود؛

من از همان روزي که وارد رشته ي علوم انساني شدم، هدف خود را انتخاب کرده و با عزم راسخ، در پي رسيدن به آن بودم. شبانه روز به آن فکر مي کردم و برنامه هاي آتي ام را پيش چشم مي آوردم. لذا بعد از اعلام نتيجه نيز، ترديدي براي من وجود نداشت؛ فقط يک انتخاب،

*حقوق!*

همچنين اينجانب در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي مشغول به تحصيل هستم.

معرفي رشته ي حقوق:

(طبق مطالعات فراوان از منابع معتبر که در دست داشتم)

رشته حقوق يکي از محبوب ترين رشته هاي داوطلبان گروه علوم انساني است.

علم حقوق، به بررسي کليه ي روابط انساني و اجتماعي که آثار حقوقي از آن بوجود مي آيد،مي پردازد. اين روابط يا ميان انسان ها با يکديگر است که به حقوق خصوصي، و يا ميان انسان ها و دولت مي باشد که به حقوق عمومي مشهور است. همچنين شاخهاي از حقوق به روابط بين المللي مي پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي و خصوصي تقسيم مي شود؛ که حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي به روابط بين دولتها و سازمانهاي بينالمللي مي پردازد.

حقوق، علمي است که با حمايت از قانون و دفاع از حقوق محرومان، تلاش مي کند تا در جامعه، حق و عدالت حاکم شود.

*تواناييهاي لازم:*

جسارت، قدرت استدلال، خلاقيت ذهني و فن بيان خوب، لازمه موفقيت در اين رشته است. همچنين يک دانشجوي حقوق براي اينکه در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است که به زبان و ادبيات فارسي مسلط باشد؛ چون منطق حقوق در ضمن اين که شباهتهاي زيادي به منطق رياضي دارد، يک منطق اقناعي و خطابي است. يعني يک حقوقدان بايد بتواند کساني را که مورد خطاب او قرار مي گيرند يا دادگاهي که مأمور رسيدگي به دعوا است را با زبان سليس و بليغ قانع کند و در نتيجه بايد به زبان و ادبيات مسلط باشد.

*موقعيت شغلي در ايران:*

فارغالتحصيلان حقوق مي توانند پس از دريافت گواهي ليسانس، به شغلهاي متنوعي مثل وکالت دعاوي دادگستري، مشاور حقوقي بانکها، شهرداري ها، شرکتها و وزارتخانهها و سردفتري دفاتر اسناد رسمي و ... بپردازند.

اين روزها ديگر، اکثر دانشگاه هاي سراسري و آزاد، اين رشته را پوشش مي دهند اما مي توان گفت که بهترين دانشگاه هاي اين رشته عبارتند از: شهيد بهشتي، تهران، علّامه طباطبايي، الزهرا(س) و ....

رشته ي حقوق در زيرگروه يک رشته ي علوم انساني، قرار دارد و براي قبولي داوطلبان کنکور در اين رشته بايد ضريب دروس ادبيات، عربي، فلسفه و منطق شان، بالا باشد.

*درس ها و واحدهاي رشته حقوق*

*دروس پايه:*

مقدمه علم حقوق، حقوق جزاي عمومي، حقوق اساسي، حقوق مدني، مباني علم اقتصاد، عربي، ماليه عمومي، مباني جامعه شناسي.

*دروس اصلي و تخصصي:*

آئين دادرسي مدني ، متون حقوقي ، آئين دادرسي کيفري ، حقوق اساسي ، حقوق جزاي عمومي ، حقوق بين الملل عمومي ، حقوق سازمانهاي بين المللي ، حقوق اداري، اصول فقه، متون فقه، حقوق تجارت، قواعد فقه، حقوق تطبيقي، ادله ثبات دعوي ، حقوق کار، پزشکي قانوني، کار تحقيقي، حقوق بين الملل خصوصي.
تسلط بر زبان عربي و فرانسه هم به اغلب دانشجويان حقوق توصيه ميشود.

امکان ادامه تحصيل در اين رشته تا مقطع دکتري تخصصي براي تمام گرايشهاي حقوق وجود دارد.

----------


## Bffensive

*  ليدا علي اکبري - رتبه 52 کنکور سراسري*
در دانشگاه سراسري رشته زيست‌شناسي به هفت گرايش تقسيم مي‌شود. اين گرايش‌‌ها به قرار زير مي‌باشند:

1) بيوشيمي 2) علوم گياهي 3) علوم جانوري 4) ميکروبيولوژي 5) علوم سلولي و مولکولي 6) ژنتيک 7) زيست فناوري (بيوتکنولوژي) 


اساس‌  و پايه‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ جديد را مي‌توان‌ انتقال‌ ژن‌هاي‌ يک‌ موجود به‌  موجود ديگر و فعال‌ ساختن‌ آنها در موجود جديد دانست‌؛ فن‌آوري‌ رو به‌  گسترشي‌ که‌ امروزه‌ به‌ سرعت‌ در صنايع‌ دارويي‌، غذايي‌، پزشکي‌،  شيميايي‌ و کشاورزي‌ وارد شده‌ است‌. براي‌ مثال‌ ممکن‌ است‌ اين‌ ژن‌ها  وارد يک‌ باکتري‌ شوند و پس‌ از فعال‌ شدن‌، ترکيبات‌ کم‌ مقدار ولي‌  باارزشي‌ چون‌ هورمون‌ رشد يا انسولين‌ ايجاد کنند يا ممکن‌ است‌ اين‌  ژن‌ها به‌ گياهان‌ منتقل‌ شده‌ و گونه‌هايي‌ را ايجاد کنند که‌ در مقابل‌  آفت‌کش‌ها مقاوم‌ هستند يا اين‌ که‌ بازدهي‌ بالايي‌ دارند. به‌ اين‌  ترتيب‌ استفاده‌ از انسولين‌ براي‌ بيماران‌ ديابتي‌ محدوديت‌ خاصي‌ نخواهد  داشت‌ همچنين‌ کشاورزان‌ مي‌توانند در پرورش‌ گياهاني‌ چون‌ سويا از سموم‌  و آفت‌کش‌هاي‌ کمتري‌ استفاده‌ کنند وبا استفاده‌ از نژادهاي‌ جديد، با  همان‌ سرمايه‌گذاري‌ قبلي‌، محصولي‌ تا چند برابر به‌ دست‌ آورند.رشته‌  بيوتکنولوژي‌ يک‌ رشته‌ کاربردي‌ و ميان‌ رشته‌اي‌ مهندسي‌ ـ علوم‌ پايه  است‌ که‌ قلمرو آن‌ حداقل‌ 33 حوزه‌ تخصصي‌ علوم‌ را در برمي‌گيرد.

  اين‌ رشته‌ در کشور ما از سال‌ 1378 در دانشکده‌ علوم‌ دانشگاه‌ تهران‌ در  مقطع‌ دکتراي‌ پيوسته‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود.رشته‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ از سه‌ مرحله‌  کارشناسي‌، کارشناسي‌ارشد و دکتري‌ تشکيل‌ شده‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجويان‌ در  مرحله‌ کارشناسي‌ پس‌ از گذراندن‌ موفقيت‌آميز 132 واحد دروس‌ مشترک‌  معرفتي‌- نظري‌، علوم‌ پايه‌، پزشکي‌، مهندسي‌ و مباني‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ به‌  اضافه‌ آموختن‌ زبان‌ انگليسي‌ در حد 550 نمره‌ تافل‌ و آشنايي‌ کامل‌ با  يک‌ زبان‌ برنامه‌نويسي‌ کامپيوتر در صورتي‌ که‌ معدل‌ آنها در هر نيمسال‌  تحصيلي‌ کمتر از 15 نباشد، مي‌توانند وارد مرحله‌ دوم‌؛ يعني‌ مقطع‌  کارشناسي‌ارشد شوند که‌ در اين‌ مقطع‌ يکي‌ از 6 گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌  ميکروبي‌، بيوتکنولوژي‌ پزشکي‌، بيوتکنولوژي‌ محيطي‌ و دريايي‌،  بيوتکنولوژي‌ مولکولي‌، فرآورش‌ زيستي‌ و بيوتکنولوژي‌ کشاورزي‌ (گياهي‌)  را انتخاب‌ کرده‌ و بعد از گذراندن‌ 48 واحد در يکي‌ از گرايش‌هاي‌ تخصصي‌،  و انجام‌ معادل‌ 6 واحد پژوهش‌هاي‌ انفرادي‌ و ارائه‌ 2 واحد سمينار از  مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ارشد فارغ‌التحصيل‌ مي‌شوند. در اين‌ مرحله‌ در صورتي‌ که‌  ميانگين‌ نمرات‌ دروس‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ارشد آنها حداقل‌ 16 باشد، مي‌توانند  در امتحان‌ جامع‌ شرکت‌ کنند و در صورت‌ موفقيت‌ در اين‌ امتحان‌، وارد  مرحله‌ دکتراي‌ تخصصي‌ (Ph.D)  شده‌ و رسماً براي‌ ثبت‌ پايان‌ نامه‌ دکتري‌ اقدام‌ کنند.به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر  دانشجويان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ نيز براي‌ ورود به‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ارشد و دکتري‌  بايد شرايط‌ لازم‌ را داشته‌ باشند؛ يعني‌ بايد ميانگين‌ معدل‌ بالايي‌  داشته‌ و در آزمون‌ جامع‌ موفق‌ شوند اما در يک‌ آزمون‌ رقابتي‌ شرکت‌  نمي‌کنند.

در  اين‌ ميان‌ دانشجويان‌ گرايش‌ "بيوتکنولوژي‌ ميکروبي" در زمينه‌  بيوتکنولوژي‌ غذايي‌ و دارويي‌، توليد آنزيم‌ها، پروتئين‌ها، پلي‌  ساکاري‌ها، قارچ‌ها و مخمرها اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را به‌ دست‌  مي‌آورند."بيوتکنولوژي‌ پزشکي‌" نيز در زمينه‌ ژنتيک‌ پزشکي‌، تشخيص‌  بيماري‌هاي‌ عفوني‌، ارثي‌ و سرطاني‌، تعيين‌ نقشه‌ ژني‌ و درمان‌هاي‌  مولکولي‌، کاربرد بيوتکنولوژي‌ در پزشکي‌ قانوني‌، توليد فرآورده‌هاي‌  نوترکيب‌ و واکسن‌ها و مواد تشخيصي‌ است و "بيوتکنولوژي‌ محيطي‌ و دريايي‌"  به‌ استخراج‌ معادن‌ از طريق‌ بيولوژيک‌، تصفيه‌ فاضلاب‌ها و آلاينده‌هاي‌  خطرناک‌ و جامد، رفع‌ آلودگي‌ درياها و بازسازي‌ بيولوژيکي‌ محيط‌  مي‌پردازد."بيوتکنولوژي‌ مولکولي‌" شامل‌ مهندسي‌ ژنتيک‌، مهندسي‌  پروتئين‌، توليد آنتي‌بادي‌هاي‌ منوکلونال‌، غشاء و سنسورهاي‌ بيولوژيک‌ و  انجام‌ تحقيقات‌ بنيادي‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ مي‌شود و "فرآورش‌ زيستي‌" (مهندسي‌  فرآيندهاي‌ زيستي‌) به‌ طراحي‌ راکتورهاي‌ بيوشيميايي‌، تکنولوژي‌ فراورش‌  مواد غذايي‌، آنزيم‌ها و داروها مي‌پردازد. و بالاخره‌ " بيوتکنولوژي‌  گياهي‌" (کشاورزي‌) به‌ کشت‌ سلول‌ و بافت‌ گياهي‌، تعيين‌ نقشه‌ ژني‌  گياهي‌، مهندسي‌ ژنتيک‌ گياهي‌، توليد بذر و نهال‌ مقاوم‌ به‌ شرايط‌  نامناسب‌ محيط‌، بيماري‌هاي‌ متداول‌ و حشرات‌ و آفات‌ عمده‌، توليد  کودهاي‌ زيستي‌ و آنزيم‌ها و هورمون‌ها با منشاء گياهي‌ مي‌پردازد.

*توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم‌ :*

رشته‌  بيوتکنولوژي‌ از بين‌ داوطلبان‌ گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ رياضي‌ و فني‌ و علوم‌  تجربي‌ دانشجو مي‌پذيرد چرا که‌ بعضي‌ از گرايش‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ به‌ علوم‌  پزشکي‌ و بعضي‌ ديگر از گرايش‌ها به‌ رشته‌هاي‌ مهندسي‌ مربوط‌  مي‌شود.گفتني‌ است‌ که‌ دوره‌ دکتراي‌ مستقيم‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌، دوره‌ آموزشي‌  خاصي‌ است‌ که‌ مناسب‌ با توانايي‌هاي‌ دانشجويانِ سرآمد به‌ صورت‌  پيوسته‌ و فشرده‌ تنظيم‌ شده‌ است‌ و با پذيرش‌ دانشجوياني‌ که‌ از نظر  بهره‌ هوشي‌، قدرت‌ درک‌ و استدلال‌، توان‌ نوآوري‌ و خلاقيت‌، خودآموزي‌ و  استفاده‌ مناسب‌ از وقت‌، علاقه‌ و انگيزه‌ شديد به‌ يادگيري‌ و  توانايي‌هاي‌ ذهني‌ و رواني‌ سرآمد همگنان‌ خود هستند، آنان‌ را براي‌ اخذ  درجه‌ دکتري‌ در اين‌ رشته‌ آماده‌ ‌مي‌کند.از همين‌رو نيمي‌ از ظرفيت‌  پذيرش‌ اين‌ رشته‌ به‌ داوطلباني‌ اختصاص‌ دارد که‌ در مرحله‌ ماقبل‌  نهايي‌ المپيادهاي‌ دانش‌آموزي‌ رياضي‌،فيزيک‌، شيمي‌، کامپيوتر و  زيست‌شناسي‌ پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند و نيمي‌ ديگر نيز مخصوص‌ داوطلباني‌ است‌  که‌ از طريق‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ وارد شده‌ و نمره‌ کل‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ آنها از  000 , 10 کمتر نباشد.در ضمن‌ از پذيرفته‌شدگان‌ اين‌ رشته‌، مصاحبه‌ علمي‌  به‌ عمل‌ مي‌آيد تا دانشجوياني‌ که‌ واقعاً علاقه‌مند بوده‌ و انگيزه‌  علمي‌ لازم‌ را دارند، وارد اين‌ رشته‌ شوند.

*موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :*
رشته‌  بيوتکنولوژي‌، يک‌ رشته‌ جديد است‌ و بي‌شک‌ مدتي‌ زمان‌ خواهد برد تا  فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ آن‌، جايگاه‌ واقعي‌ خويش‌ را پيدا کنند اما اين‌ به‌  معناي‌ آن‌ نيست‌ که‌ موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ براي‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مهيا  نيست چون‌ زمينه‌ کار بيوتکنولوژي‌ در داخل‌ کشور مساعد است‌ و براي‌  مثال‌ در حال‌ حاضر عده‌اي‌ از دانشجويان‌ دوره‌ دکتراي‌ ميکروبيولوژي‌ که‌  در زمينه‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ ميکروبي‌ مطالعه‌ مي‌کنند، بر روي‌ آب‌هاي‌ شور  کشور مثل‌ درياچه‌ اروميه‌ که‌ امکان‌ رشد موجودات‌ در آن‌ پيچيده‌ و مشکل‌  است‌، تحقيق‌ مي‌کنند تا با بهره‌گيري‌ از تکنيک‌هاي‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌،  محيطي‌ مناسب‌ براي‌ رشد موجودات‌ دريايي‌ در داخل‌ آن‌ فراهم‌ آورند.از  سوي‌ ديگر فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌توانند به‌ عنوان‌ نيروي‌ انساني‌  متخصص‌ براي‌ مديريت‌ مياني‌ و هدايت‌ امور فني‌ خطوط‌ توليد، مزارع‌ و  آزمايشگاه‌ها مشغول‌ به‌ فعاليت‌ شوند.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ پزشکي‌:*
ايمونوژنتيک‌،  ايمني‌شناسي‌ سلولي‌ - مولکولي‌، ژنتيک‌ پزشکي‌، متابوليت‌هاي‌ ميکروبي‌،  فاراماکوژنتيک‌، فرآورده‌هاي‌ نوترکيب‌، مهندسي‌ ژنتيک‌ پيشرفته‌،  آنزيمولوژي‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ محيطي‌ و دريايي‌:
*فروشوئي‌  ميکروبي‌، تصفيه‌ بيولوژيکي‌ فاضلاب‌ها، تصفيه‌ بيولوژيکي‌ آلاينده‌هاي‌  خطرناک‌، آلودگي‌ دريا و بيوتکنولوژي‌ دريايي‌، پاکسازي‌ زيستي‌، مدلسازي‌ و  شبيه‌سازي‌ فرآيندها، معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، شيمي‌ فيزيک‌ ، ميکروبيولوژي‌  محيطي‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ مولکولي‌:
*بيوفيزيک‌  سلولي‌ مولکولي‌، مهندسي‌ ژنتيک‌ پيشرفته‌، آنزيمولوژي‌، ساختمان‌ و عمل‌  پروتئين‌ها، ساختمان‌ و عمل‌ اسيدهاي‌ نوکلئيک‌، زيست‌شناسي‌ مولکول‌  پيشرفته‌، بيولوژي‌ سلولي‌ - مولکولي‌ تکويني‌، شيمي‌ فيزيک‌ .

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ فرآورش‌ زيستي‌:
*مهندسي‌  واکنش‌هاي‌ شيميايي‌، فرآيندهاي‌ جداسازي‌، طراحي‌ راکتورهاي‌  بيوشيميايي‌(بيوراکتورها)، مباني‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ تخمير، پديده‌هاي‌ انتقالي‌  در سيستم‌هاي‌ بيوشيمي‌، کنترل‌ فرآيند، طرح‌ و اقتصاد مهندسي‌، معادلات‌  ديفرانسيل‌، شيمي‌ فيزيک‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ کشاورزي‌:
*سيتوژنتيک‌  (کلاسيک‌ و نوين‌)، اصول‌ اصلاح‌ نباتات‌، اصلاح‌ نباتات‌ پيشرفته‌، کشت‌  بافت‌ گياهي‌ و کاربردهاي‌ آن‌، تعيين‌ نقشه‌ ژني‌ گياهي‌ (کلاسيک‌  ونوين‌)، ژنتيک‌ مولکولي‌ گياهي‌ ، روش‌هاي‌ نوين‌ انتقال‌ ژن‌ به‌  گياهان‌، آفات‌ و بيماري‌هاي‌ گياهي‌، مهندسي‌ ژنتيک‌ پيشرفته‌.

*دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ بيوتکنولوژي‌ ميکروبي‌:
*ميکروبيولوژي‌  محيطي‌، فيزيولوژي‌ ميکروارگانيسم‌ها، پديده‌هاي‌ تخميري‌، پروتئين‌ها و  پلي‌ ساکاريدهاي‌ ميکروبي‌، بيوتکنولوژي‌ غذايي‌، بيوتکنولوژي‌ آرکي‌  باکترها، آنتي‌ بيوتيک‌ها، بيوتکنولوژي‌ قارچ‌ها.ش

----------


## Bffensive

*آذين بهارشانجاني،* رتبه در کنکور سراسري علوم انساني سال 91 ، درمنطقه يک، 17 و در کشور، 25 

دوران انتخاب رشته، دوراني حساس و مهم است. فرد بايد آنقدر مطمئن باشد که بداند با هر تصميمي که مي گيرد، آينده اش را خواهد ساخت.

بيش از نيمي از داوطلبان کنکور، بعد از اعلام نتيجه و دانستن رتبه شان، تازه به فکر انتخاب رشته دانشگاهي مي افتند. اما براي من، قضيه کاملاً متفاوت بود؛

من از همان روزي که وارد رشته ي علوم انساني شدم، هدف خود را انتخاب کرده و با عزم راسخ، در پي رسيدن به آن بودم. شبانه روز به آن فکر مي کردم و برنامه هاي آتي ام را پيش چشم مي آوردم. لذا بعد از اعلام نتيجه نيز، ترديدي براي من وجود نداشت؛ فقط يک انتخاب،

*حقوق!*

همچنين اينجانب در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي مشغول به تحصيل هستم.

معرفي رشته ي حقوق:

(طبق مطالعات فراوان از منابع معتبر که در دست داشتم)

رشته حقوق يکي از محبوب ترين رشته هاي داوطلبان گروه علوم انساني است.

علم حقوق، به بررسي کليه ي روابط انساني و اجتماعي که آثار حقوقي از آن بوجود مي آيد،مي پردازد. اين روابط يا ميان انسان ها با يکديگر است که به حقوق خصوصي، و يا ميان انسان ها و دولت مي باشد که به حقوق عمومي مشهور است. همچنين شاخهاي از حقوق به روابط بين المللي مي پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي و خصوصي تقسيم مي شود؛ که حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي به روابط بين دولتها و سازمانهاي بينالمللي مي پردازد.

حقوق، علمي است که با حمايت از قانون و دفاع از حقوق محرومان، تلاش مي کند تا در جامعه، حق و عدالت حاکم شود.

*تواناييهاي لازم:*

جسارت، قدرت استدلال، خلاقيت ذهني و فن بيان خوب، لازمه موفقيت در اين رشته است. همچنين يک دانشجوي حقوق براي اينکه در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است که به زبان و ادبيات فارسي مسلط باشد؛ چون منطق حقوق در ضمن اين که شباهتهاي زيادي به منطق رياضي دارد، يک منطق اقناعي و خطابي است. يعني يک حقوقدان بايد بتواند کساني را که مورد خطاب او قرار مي گيرند يا دادگاهي که مأمور رسيدگي به دعوا است را با زبان سليس و بليغ قانع کند و در نتيجه بايد به زبان و ادبيات مسلط باشد.

*موقعيت شغلي در ايران:*

فارغالتحصيلان حقوق مي توانند پس از دريافت گواهي ليسانس، به شغلهاي متنوعي مثل وکالت دعاوي دادگستري، مشاور حقوقي بانکها، شهرداري ها، شرکتها و وزارتخانهها و سردفتري دفاتر اسناد رسمي و ... بپردازند.

اين روزها ديگر، اکثر دانشگاه هاي سراسري و آزاد، اين رشته را پوشش مي دهند اما مي توان گفت که بهترين دانشگاه هاي اين رشته عبارتند از: شهيد بهشتي، تهران، علّامه طباطبايي، الزهرا(س) و ....

رشته ي حقوق در زيرگروه يک رشته ي علوم انساني، قرار دارد و براي قبولي داوطلبان کنکور در اين رشته بايد ضريب دروس ادبيات، عربي، فلسفه و منطق شان، بالا باشد.

*درس ها و واحدهاي رشته حقوق*

*دروس پايه:*

مقدمه علم حقوق، حقوق جزاي عمومي، حقوق اساسي، حقوق مدني، مباني علم اقتصاد، عربي، ماليه عمومي، مباني جامعه شناسي.

*دروس اصلي و تخصصي:*

آئين دادرسي مدني ، متون حقوقي ، آئين دادرسي کيفري ، حقوق اساسي ، حقوق جزاي عمومي ، حقوق بين الملل عمومي ، حقوق سازمانهاي بين المللي ، حقوق اداري، اصول فقه، متون فقه، حقوق تجارت، قواعد فقه، حقوق تطبيقي، ادله ثبات دعوي ، حقوق کار، پزشکي قانوني، کار تحقيقي، حقوق بين الملل خصوصي.
تسلط بر زبان عربي و فرانسه هم به اغلب دانشجويان حقوق توصيه ميشود.

امکان ادامه تحصيل در اين رشته تا مقطع دکتري تخصصي براي تمام گرايشهاي حقوق وجود دارد.

----------


## Bffensive

حسين پنده- دانشجوي مهندسي کامپيوتر دانشگاه تهران-رتبه180 کنکور 
*نرم افزار*مهندسان کامپيوتر در بخش نرم افزار به توليد، راه اندازي و نگهداري کاربردهاي نرم افزاري با کمک فناوريها و مهارتهاي علوم کامپيوتر مي پردازند. برخي زمينه هاي کاري و تحقيقاتي دانش آموختگان اين رشته به شرح زير است: 
توليد سيستم‌هاي نرم‌افزاري براي      حيطه‌هاي مختلف صنعتي، تجاري و علمي مديريت پروژه‌هاي توليد سيستم‌هاي      نرم‌افزاري طراحي و بهينه‌سازي پايگاه‌هاي      داده ايجاد سازوکارهاي امنيتي در      سيستم‌ها طراحي و پياده‌سازي پروتکل هاي      شبکه‌هاي کامپيوتري منظور برقراري ارتباط سريع، مطمئن و امن مهندسي اينترنت، طراحي و پياده      سازي موتورهاي جستجو در وب و نرم‌افزارهاي مبتني بر وب طراحي و پياده سازي سيستمهاي      عامل، و سيستمهاي توامان سخت افزار و نرم افزار 
دانشجويان در دوره کارشناسي 141 واحد درسي را مي­گذرانند.واحدهاي درسي در رشته مهندسي کامپيوتر گرايش­هاي نرم افزار و سخت افزار الاخصوص در دوره کارشناسي بسيار شبيه هم بوده تا جايي که اختلاف اين دو گرايش تنها در حدود 20 واحد درسي است. از دروس تخصصي گرايش نرم­افزارمي توان به مهندسي نرم­افزار، پايگاه داده، مهندسي اينترنت، هوش مصنوعي، نظريه زبان­ها و ... اشاره کرد.*سخت افزار*بخش مهندسي کامپيوتر - سخت‌افزار - در زمينه توليد روشها و ابزارهاي طراحي مدارهاي ديجيتال، فعاليت مي­کند. فعاليت هاي ديگر اين گرايش نيز که در زمينه هاي تحقيقات بر روي پروتکل هاي چند رسانه اي و باس هاي استاندارد بوده از جايگاه بالايي برخوردار مي باشد. همچنين تحقيقات به روزي در زمينه متدهاي طراحي fpga ها در اين بخش در جريان است. مهندسان کامپيوتر سخت‌افزار در سطح کارشناسي، کارشناسي ارشد و دکترا در زمينه‌هاي زير فعاليت مي کنند: 
ابزار cad براي      طراحي و ساخت مدارهاي ديجيتال زبانهاي توصيف سخت افزار در سطوح      مختلف و تدوين روشهاي طراحي، شبيه‌سازي و سنتز برنامه‌هاي تست و توليد تست و      آزمون‌پذيري مدارهاي ديجيتال استفاده زبانهاي سخت افزاري براي      بررسي مدارها از نظر استفاده توان، قابليت اطمينان و سرعت فشرده‌سازي تصوير، پردازش سيگنال‌هاي      ويديويي طراحي و ساخت پروتکل‌هاي      چندرسانه‌اي و استانداردهاي مربوطه به آن پژوهش‌هايي در جهت ساخت      پروسسورهاي شبکه و پروتکل‌هاي آن روشهاي ساخت مدارهاي توان پايين 
از آنجايي که دانشجويان در اين گرايش آماده طراحي مدارهاي الکترونيکي مي شوند، دروس تخصصي آنها تا حدود زيادي مشابه دروس رشته مهندسي برق گرايش الکترونيک است. از دروس تخصصي آن مي توان الکترونيک2، الکترونيک ديجيتال، طراحي مدارهاي مجتمع در ابعاد خيلي بزرگ، موضوعات پيشرفته در سخت افزار، طراحي مدارهاي واسط و ... را نام برد.دو گرايش نرم­افزار و سخت­افزار در مقطع کارشناسي بيش از آن که درس هاي اختصاصي داشته باشند درس هاي مشترک زيادي دارند، بخشي از آنها عبارتند از: مباني کامپيوتر و برنامه سازي، برنامه نويسي پيشرفته، ساختمان گسسته، ساختمان داده، مدار منطقي، مدار الکتريکي1، الکترونيک1، طراحي الگوريتم، ميکروپروسسور، معماري کامپيوتر، سيستم عامل، آمار و احتمال مهندسي، رياضيات مهندسي، شبکه هاي کامپيوتري و ...در کل نمي توان تفاوت زيادي در مقطع کارشناسي بين نرم­افزار و سخت افزار قائل شد چرا که دانشجويان هر گرايش با داشتن حق انتخاب در دروس اختياري(که در حدود 15 واحد است) در صورت علاقه مي توانند دروس اختصاصي گرايش ديگر را بگذرانند. تفاوت ها در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد بسيار زياد شده تا جايي که به ندرت مي توان دروس مشترک بين اين دو گرايش پيدا کرد.دانشجوياني که وارد رشته مهندسي کامپوتر مي­شوند بايد پيش زمينه رياضي قوي، الاخصوص در رياضيات گسسته و آمار و احتمال داشته باشند.در نهايت يک پيشنهاد دوستانه: اگر در دانشگاه به دنبال رفاه و آسايش مي گرديد و از تکاليف و پروژه هاي درسي پي در پي واهمه داريد، بهتر است دور اين رشته خط بکشيد.*فناوري اطلاعات*بخش مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات (it) يکي از جديدترين و به‌روزترين رشته ها مي باشد. اين بخش با توجه به نفوذ روز افزون فناوري اطلاعات در همه ابعاد زندگي بشر و احساس نياز مبرم کشور به فارغ التحصيلان آن، با هدف آموزش و تعليم دانشجويان و انجام تحقيقات گسترده و روزآمد در حوزه پر رونق و پوياي فناوري اطلاعات و ارتباطات (ict) تشکيل شده است.يکي از اهدافي که از ابتدا حين طراحي اوليه برنامه درسي، و پس از آن در به روز رساني‌هاي سالانه اين رشته همواره مد نظر بوده است اين است که فارغ التحصيلان آن قابليت‌هايي را بدست آورند که بتوانند نياز بازار کار داخلي را در پروژه‌هايي نظير موارد زير برطرف نمايند: 
پروژه‌هاي تدوين، پياده‌سازي و      راهبري برنامه‌هاي جامع فناوري اطلاعات در بنگاه‌ها و سازمان‌ها. پروژه‌هاي حوزه خدمات الکترونيکي      نظير تجارت الکترونيکي، يادگيري الکترونيکي، بهداشت الکترونيکي و دولت      الکترونيکي. پروژه‌هاي طراحي، پياده‌سازي،      ارزيابي کيفي و نگهداري زيرساخت‌هاي شبکه و خدمات ارزش افزوده پروژه‌هاي طراحي و پياده‌سازي      سيستم‌هاي مديريت دانش و مراکز داده. پروژه‌ها و تحقيقات در حوزه عامل‌هاي      هوشمند و کاربرد آن‌ها در فناوري اطلاعات.
در مقطع کارشناسي، دانشجويان اين رشته در کنار آشنايي با توليد نرم‌افزار با مباحث ديگري نظير سخت افزار کامپيوتر، شبکه، مخابرات، مديريت فناوري اطلاعات و خدمات الکترونيکي نيز در حد لازم آشنا مي شوند. همکاران بخش فناوري اطلاعات در آزمايشگاهها در زمينه هاي تحقيقاتي زير به تحقيق مشغول مي باشند. اکثر اين موضوعات از محورهايي است که براي راهبري و اجراي کلان پروژه‌هاي حوزه فناوري اطلاعات لازم مي باشد. 
سيستم‌هاي محاسباتي انسان محور تجارت و پرداخت الکترونيکي و      همراه تشخيص تقلب در تعاملات      الکترونيکي سيستم‌هاي چندعاملي يادگيري الکترونيکي سيستم‌هاي اطلاعات پزشکي شبکه‌هاي اجتماعي وب معنايي داده‌کاوي بازيابي، پردازش، و ترکيب      اطلاعات ارزيابي کيفيت شبکه مخابرات و شبکه‌هاي سيار سيستم‌هاي حمل و نقل هوشمند بيوانفورماتيک پردازش‌هاي چندرسانه‌اي (مالتي‌مديا)آينده‌نگاري حوزه فناوري اطلاعات      و تدوين نقشه راه 
اين گرايش با هدف ارتباط مهندسي کامپيوتر و بخش مديريتي آن راه اندازي شده و يک رشته بين رشته ايست. اين گرايش در حدود 60 تا 70 واحد درسي مشترک با نرم افزار دارد و از دروس تخصصي آن مديريت، اقتصاد مهندسي، مباني فناوري اطلاعات، تجارت الکترونيک و ... قابل ذکر هستند.

----------


## Bffensive

در سال 1302هجري خورشيدي پي آن با تاسيس مدرسه فلاحت آموزش حشره شناسي و دفع آفات را استاد دکتر جلال افشار از سال 1306آغاز واقع افشار ، پايه گذار حشره شناسي ودفع آفات وبه بيان امروزين ، بنيانگذار گياه پزشکي در ايران است همين طور آموزش کشاورزي با سرعتي چشم گير راه خود را باز نمود


.عنوان رشته تحصيلي کشاورزي گرايش گياهپزشکي داراي گرايش  هاي بيمارشناسي گياهي، حشره شناسي کشاورزي و علفهاي هرز در مقطع ارشد وگرايش هاي قارچ شناسي ، ويروس شناسي، نماتد شناسي گياهي،حشره شناسي وکنه شناسي در مقطع دکتري است.

 گرايش  هاي مرتبط با رشته دانش گياهپزشکي  که تا چندي پيش در ايران با نام دفع  آفات نباتي  شناخته ميشد شاخه اي جديد دانش بشري در جهان وترکيبي از علوم گوناگون است که آن را در کشورهاي غربي با نام (phytomedicine)و(plant medicine)وبيشتر (plant  protection)برابرنهاده حفظ نباتات مي شناسد .در مقايسه پزشکي ،پزشکي گياهان وگياه پزشک ، پزشک گياهان ومعالج آفات و بيماريهاي گياهي وگياهان خواسته(علفهاي هرز) است.

آفات کشاورزي  را مي توان از بزرگترين دشمنان انسان به شمار آورد .اين آفات که شامل  حشرات ،وموجودات ذره بيني ، علفهاي هرز ونرم تنان، جوندگان وپرندگان است با خسارت  زدن به بخش هاي گوناگون گياه  هاي گياهي ، بخش مهمي از مواد غذايي انسان را از بين برده و زيان عمده اي به اقتصاد کشور وارد مي  کنند . با  سموم فراوردهاي کشاورزي جهان طي مراحل کاشت ، داشت وبرداشت در اثر آفات وبيماريهاي وعلفهاي هرز گوناگون ميرود که اين  معنا تا حدودي اهميت دانش گياهپزشکي رانشان ميدهد، دانشي که آفات وعوامل بيماري زاي را  مطالعه  وبررسي مي کند واصول  وروشهاي مديريت خسارت اين عوامل را ارائه مي  نمايد .وظايف ومسئوليت ها وفرهنگ هاي فارسي از جمله فرهنگ معين ، گياهپزشک را به  معناي پزشکي که گياهان دارويي به درمان بيماريهاي  مي پردازد ، آمده است که با آنچه امروزه مورد نظر است تفاوت  اساسي دارد .لذا گياه پزشک را نبايد داروشناس  ومتخصص به شمار آورد.يک   کارشناس   (pharmacologist)گياهان دارويي    ( Diagnosis)گياه پزشکي به شناخت وتشخيص (Expert)  شامل  (biotic agent) علمي ودقيق عوامل زيان آور زنده آفات ، بيماريها وعلفهاي هرز ، وعوامل غير زنده عوامل موثر بر رشد ونمو وهمه گيري آنها، Abiotic agent)) عوارض(Etiology)ونيز سبب شدن(Epidemiology)بيماري ها به شيوه هاي اصولي ونوين مديريت آنها مي پردازد . در واقع هدف اساسي گياه پزشک  ميزان خسارت کمي وکيفي عوامل خسارت زاي کشاورزي ( آفات، بيماريهاي کياهي ،علفهاي هرز ) وتامين توليدات گياهي است.

به طور جزيي تر ، مي توان اهداف علم گياهپزشکي را به صورت زير بيان نمود:

1- تلاش در جهت کاهش منطقي  ومصرف بهينه آفت کش هاي کشاورزي

2- جلوگيري  از هدر رفت منابع مالي محدودو کاهش هزينه تولي

3-افزايش سطح فرهنگ عمومي کشاورزان نسبت به عوامل زيان آور گياهي وشيوهاي مدرن

4- جلوگيري از تخريب منابع آب،خاک وگياهان در اثر کاربرد بي رويه آفت کش هاي کشاورزي

5- جلوگيري از پيدايش زيان آور جديد يا مقاوم نسبت به آفت کش ها به موزات پيشرفت علوم زستي وفناوري روز آمد، دانش گياه پردازش آخرين دستاوردهاي وبهره ميگيرد ودر زمينه موفولوژي ، فيزيولوژي ، رفتارشناسي، اکولوژي ، نوسانات جمعيت و... آفات وسبب شناسي ، واگيري وساير مسائل مربوط به بيماريهاي گياهي به پيشرفت  هاي مهمي دست يافته .



* برخي وظايف ومسئوليت هاي گياه پزشک عبارتند از:*

1-     مسئله يابي گياهپزشکي وعلوم از طريق مراجعه وبازديد از مزارع ، باغ ها ، انبارها وسيلوها کشور ومراجعه کشاورزان به انها
2-     تحقيق وپژوهش زيست شناسي وفيزيولوژي عوامل زيان آور محصولات بوم شناسي(Ecology)کشاورزي زراعي ،باغي،جنگلي، مزرعه،سطوح آزمايشگاهي ، استاني ، منطقهاي وملي
3-     اجراي پژوهش هاي بنيادين گياه پزشکي کشور با تاکيد بر بهره  برداري روشهاي نوين ( بيوتکنولوژي )
4-     همچنين آن دسته از پ‍ژوهش هايي که موسسات تک محصولي صورت ميگيرد( مانند موسسه تحقيقات زراعي، موسسه تحقيقاتپسته، موسسه تحقيقات خرماو...) . شناسايي ورده بندي جامعه جانوران(Fauna) ,VSJKD IHD )رستني (Flora)ايران وبررسي  تنوع زيستي آنها
5-     تحقيق  در زمينه شناسايي، زيست شناسي ، کارايي وتکثير عوامل مفيد جهت مبارزه بيولوژيکي عليه آفات ونگهداري منابع آنها
6-      تحقيق در زمينه روشهاي مديريت تلفيقي (IPM)
7-     تحقيق در زمينه شناخت ،زيست شناسي ، بوم شناسي وعصارخ گيري از گياهان براي استفاه در زمينه کنترل عوامل زيان آور
8-     تحقيق در زمينه شناخت ،فرمولاسيون، تاثير سموم کشاورزي وتکنيک هاي گونگون سم پاشي وآزمايش سموم جديد


لازم به ذکر است به دليل انبوهي دانش آموختگان مقطع کارشناسي وحتي در مواردي کارشناسي ارشد امکان جذب نيره هاي مدرک دکترا در بازار کار فراهم تر از ساير مقاطع است.                                        

      دانشگاه هاي دولتي پذيرنده کارشناسي:دانشکده کشاورزي ، دانشگاه تهران، صنعتي اصفهان، شهيد چمران اهواز ، اروميه ، همدان ، تبريز ، کرمانشاه،رفسنجان، اردبيل،رشت، مشهد،ساري، گرگان، شيراز و.... بسياري از دانشگاه آزاد  ، در مقطع ارشد :تهران تربيت مدرس، همدان، تبريز ،زنجان شهرکرد، کرمان، اهواز ،صنعتي شيراز،گرگان ،مشهد ، کردستان ،گيلان وزابل و دردکتري: دانشگاه تهران ،تربيت مدرس،

دورس مهم براي قبولي در کنکور سراسري در اين رشته ضريب رياضي 3 زيست شناسي2ر فيزيک2 شيمي 2 وزمين شناسي 1  لازم ميباشد.

بخشي از دروس تخصصي که در دانشگاه مي گذرانيم : حشره شناسي- قارچ شناسي - افات مهم گياهان زارعي- افات مهم گياهان باغي -خاک شناسي  -آفات مهم دختان ميوه – بيماريهاي مهم درختان ميوه – افات مهم گياهان زينتي و جاليزي وسبزيها- اصول مبارزه با آفات درختان ميوه –سم شناسي – تکنولوژي  وشيميايي- علف هاي هرز وکنترل انها – افات انباري- کار آموزي و... اکثر اين واحدهاي يک تا دو واحد عملي در مزارع ويا باغات متناسب با عنوان درسي دارند .

در پايا ن اميداست اطلاعات مفيد را جهت آشنايي ، علاقه مندي شما داوطلب گرامي به  اين رشته تحصيلي  را فراهم کرده باشيم.

----------

